# H4H Handicap Challenge 2014



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 20, 2014)

Are we doing this again this year? I enjoyed my tussle with Jimbob.Someroo last year but was glad it ended with us both on 7.5 before he went crazy down to Cat1.

I reckon same terms as last year, Â£10 to H4H from the highest handicap on H4H day. I'm happy to try and keep track of the challenges and try to post a monthly update so we all know how we're getting on.

I'm starting at 7.5 - do I have a challenger?


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

Am a cripple off 7.2 Hawkeye, happy to take you on


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 20, 2014)

Good Idea Mike ,  get one of the friendly mods to sticky it for a week or so so it doesn't get lost 

6.8 on the table looking for a competitor  ..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in. Off 12 and looking for a minimum of 10 (ideally 9). Anyone want to take Homer on.... form a (dis)orderly queue


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 20, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Good Idea Mike ,  get one of the friendly mods to sticky it for a week or so so it doesn't get lost 

6.8 on the table looking for a competitor  ..
		
Click to expand...

I'm off 6.7, happy to get involved?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 20, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I'm off 6.7, happy to get involved?
		
Click to expand...


Accepted Sir :thup:, thank you , hope you have a good season ha ha , seriously tho its a good cause so hope you do well


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			Am a cripple off 7.2 Hawkeye, happy to take you on 

Click to expand...

You're on Fundy :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

OK then......

Anyone around 6.5 up for it?


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm definitely in for this ladies and gents, starting off 18.1 and looking to be out of the Rabbits by the end of the year. All challengers welcome!


----------



## TheJezster (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm up for this too, I'm off 13 (12.7) if anyone wants to compete?


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 20, 2014)

Go on then.... who wants a piece of this large handicap?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK then......

Anyone around 6.5 up for it?
		
Click to expand...

 Go on then Karen - 6.3 at the moment, unless you want a challenge against a bir......... mingham golfer.


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm in. Off 12 and looking for a minimum of 10 (ideally 9). Anyone want to take Homer on.... form a (dis)orderly queue
		
Click to expand...

  I am 11 looking for 13. Do I qualify Martin ?


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in.  

Off 7.8 and unlikely to play as much as I'd like, it's an easy win for anyone around 7.5...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm in. Off 12 and looking for a minimum of 10 (ideally 9). Anyone want to take Homer on.... form a (dis)orderly queue
		
Click to expand...

I'm off 11.7 looking for any downward movement before I completely fall apart, happy to take you on Martin !!


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 20, 2014)

So, if I get this right....2 players head to head.  Player with the highest exact handicap at the time of the H4H day has to pay Â£10?   It's not whoever has the smallest drop (or highest increase) out of the two...


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			So, if I get this right....2 players head to head.  Player with the highest exact handicap at the time of the H4H day has to pay Â£10?   It's not whoever has the smallest drop (or highest increase) out of the two...
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, highest handicap on day of H4H golf day coughs up


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			Spot on, highest handicap on day of H4H golf day coughs up
		
Click to expand...

...and if it ends as a tie, Â£5 each


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Go on then Karen - 6.3 at the moment, unless you want a challenge against a bir......... mingham golfer. 

Click to expand...

Cool Pete - you're on! I can psyche you out at Silloth!


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 20, 2014)

OK...I am game.  Off 8.3 at the moment


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Cool Pete - you're on! I can psyche you out at Silloth!



Click to expand...

 No you wont - I'll get Birchy to nobble the groups....


----------



## Twire (Feb 20, 2014)

13.9 for me..... any challengers?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

12.5 if anybody fancies a challenge :thup:


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm off 16.7. 
Didn't have any takers last year, but game for the challenge again this time.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 20, 2014)

Twire said:



			13.9 for me..... any challengers?
		
Click to expand...

You have a challenge. 

14.1 at the mo (and rising )

Mind you, if it were h/cap x age I'd take anyone on.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 20, 2014)

Will try and add some order ...

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie

*Looking*
Jimbob Someroo (5.5) 
Stuey01 (16.7)
Birchy (12.5)
Wabinez (8.3)
The Jezster (12.7)
TSped83 (18.1)




Then Homer / Arnold Arm Chewer / Rich to sort between themselves


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm in. Off 12 and looking for a minimum of 10 (ideally 9). Anyone want to take Homer on.... form a (dis)orderly queue
		
Click to expand...

I could possibly manage that challenge HJS!

Off 10.1 today!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 20, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Will try and add some order ...

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie

*Looking*
Jimbob Someroo (5.5) 
Stuey01 (16.7)
Birchy (12.5)
Wabinez (8.3)
The Jezster (12.7)
TSped83 (18.1)




Then Homer / Arnold Arm Chewer / Rich to sort between themselves
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jimbob


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 20, 2014)

Also looking.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2014)

If its for H4H then im in - what ever it is :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 20, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Will try and add some order ...

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie

*Looking*
Jimbob Someroo (5.5) 
Stuey01 (16.7)
Birchy (12.5)
Wabinez (8.3)
The Jezster (12.7)
TSped83 (18.1)




Then Homer / Arnold Arm Chewer / Rich to sort between themselves
		
Click to expand...


You forgot about me too :angry: 





Wabinez said:



			OK...I am game.  Off 8.3 at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Wabinez, I'll take you on if you like...?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Will try and add some order ...

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie

*Looking*
Jimbob Someroo (5.5) 
Stuey01 (16.7)
Birchy (12.5)
Wabinez (8.3)
The Jezster (12.7)
TSped83 (18.1)




Then Homer / Arnold Arm Chewer / Rich to sort between themselves
		
Click to expand...

I can see one potential match on there right away.....


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 20, 2014)

I've already got my own challenge going. It's in a post somewhere from last year, that I said I would donate Â£100 to H4H plus an additional Â£5 for every full point above my goal, which if you remember is getting from 17.1 to single figures.

Also, a few other forumers have said they would donate towards H4H should I meet me target, again also in writing with the forum walls somewhere.

So I'm looking to take at least 8 shots off my game, to meet my own challenge.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If its for H4H then im in - what ever it is :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 You have to wear a Man U top, kiss pin-seeker, then sing "Flower of Scotland" whilst playing air guitar on your ball retriever.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Birchy said:



			12.5 if anybody fancies a challenge :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll take you in matey. You can drag me along for the ride.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 20, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			You forgot about me too :angry: 





Wabinez, I'll take you on if you like...?
		
Click to expand...


Go for it!  Got a bit of catching up to do straight away!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You have to wear a Man U top, kiss pin-seeker, then sing "Flower of Scotland" whilst playing air guitar on your ball retriever.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll take you in matey. You can drag me along for the ride.
		
Click to expand...

You got your handicap now mate? Or you going to get me to say yeah first then reveal it as 7? :rofl:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 20, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			I'm definitely in for this ladies and gents, starting off 18.1 and looking to be out of the Rabbits by the end of the year. All challengers welcome!
		
Click to expand...

I will take you on tsped83.  I am off 18.0.  Every bit of motivation helps


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You have to wear a Man U top, kiss pin-seeker, then sing "Flower of Scotland" whilst playing air guitar on your ball retriever.:thup:
		
Click to expand...



I'll send you the top.... :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm in. Off 12 and looking for a minimum of 10 (ideally 9). Anyone want to take Homer on.... form a (dis)orderly queue
		
Click to expand...

12.2 here if you are still looking and/or anyone else?


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 20, 2014)

will be starting the season on 17.8, up for the challenge


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You got your handicap now mate? Or you going to get me to say yeah first then reveal it as 7? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mate, for some strange reason, known only to my cowboy former club, my handicap is still active.. Do you fancy it, or are you and your big boy driver running scared?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I'm off 11.7 looking for any downward movement before I completely fall apart, happy to take you on Martin !!
		
Click to expand...

Game on. Lets see if we can both hit single figures! Have a great season


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

richart said:



			I am 11 looking for 13. Do I qualify Martin ?
		
Click to expand...

  I am happy to take on more than one around the same handicap. Not that I am confident in any way, but it is for a very good cause.:thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 20, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			I will take you on tsped83.  I am off 18.0.  Every bit of motivation helps
		
Click to expand...

You're on my man! Chiefi0 vs tsped83, someone kindly write that down!

Am I right in thinking you play in leeds somewhere too? A showdown would be cool during the summer if that's the case!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I'll send you the top.... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers 

I need some new bog paper :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Mate, for some strange reason, known only to my cowboy former club, my handicap is still active.. Do you fancy it, or are you and your big boy driver running scared?

Click to expand...

What is it then you numpty? :rofl:

Im in if its the same ballpark :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			You're on my man! Chiefi0 vs tsped83, someone kindly write that down!

Am I right in thinking you play in leeds somewhere too? A showdown would be cool during the summer if that's the case!
		
Click to expand...

Brave man Ped :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Birchy said:



			What is it then you numpty? :rofl:

Im in if its the same ballpark :thup:
		
Click to expand...


11.5 Coolio... 1 whole shot lower, but I've barely played for 12 months and I probably qualify for a blue pass for my car.. I've only got 1 working arm, 1 working knee, and I get arthritis in the fingers on my left hand after breaking them all in an accident at work.. I should be put down really....:thup:........


----------



## rickg (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok....I'm in.... currently 5.9.....Gary, do you want to go at this again?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			11.5 Coolio... 1 whole shot lower, but I've barely played for 12 months and I probably qualify for a blue pass for my car.. I've only got 1 working arm, 1 working knee, and I get arthritis in the fingers on my left hand after breaking them all in an accident at work.. I should be put down really....:thup:........
		
Click to expand...

Considering I cant stand sob stories, I will give you something to sob about :whoo:

Im in :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Considering I cant stand sob stories, I will give you something to sob about :whoo:

Im in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man.. Should make the NWOoM more interesting as well.......:smirk:


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 20, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			12.2 here if you are still looking and/or anyone else?
		
Click to expand...


12.3 here if you want to have at it?!


----------



## john0 (Feb 20, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I could possibly manage that challenge HJS!

Off 10.1 today!
		
Click to expand...

Chris I'm 9.9 if you think your up for it?  After seeing your smow motion swing in Ask the Experts this week I think you will be easy money


----------



## Lump (Feb 20, 2014)

Another 5.9 here, anyone game?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2014)

Lump said:



			Another 5.9 here, anyone game?
		
Click to expand...

Go on then. En Guard!!


----------



## Twire (Feb 20, 2014)

Leftie said:



			You have a challenge. 

14.1 at the mo (and rising )

Mind you, if it were h/cap x age I'd take anyone on.
		
Click to expand...

OK cheers Leftie.... may the best man win


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverpool Phil - you sorted or dya wanna go at it?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 20, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			12.3 here if you want to have at it?!
		
Click to expand...

I'll have it!  bring it on....


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 20, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			You're on my man! Chiefi0 vs tsped83, someone kindly write that down!

Am I right in thinking you play in leeds somewhere too? A showdown would be cool during the summer if that's the case!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh at Moor Allertoon.  Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Liverpool Phil - you sorted or dya wanna go at it?
		
Click to expand...

Not sorted yet mate - def give it a go :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Brave man Ped :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I need to play with you guys more, it brings out the best in my golf somehow.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			I need to play with you guys more, it brings out the best in my golf somehow.

Click to expand...

Your welcome any time mate :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 20, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Go for it!  Got a bit of catching up to do straight away!
		
Click to expand...

Top man :thup:

Wouldn't worry about the gap - if you wait until mid-April, I'll have racked up enough 0.1s to have handed you the lead.

mcbroon (7.8) v Wabinez (8.3)


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Go on then.... who wants a piece of this large handicap?
		
Click to expand...

I'll have it :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers 

I need some new bog paper :thup:



Click to expand...

 I'm surprised he can remember what top means - Ooh, bitch.:whoo:


----------



## Break90 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm at 15.6 at the moment, anyone want a piece of me???


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 20, 2014)

Break90 said:



			I'm at 15.6 at the moment, anyone want a piece of me???
		
Click to expand...


15.2 should be close enough?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2014)

john0 said:



			Chris I'm 9.9 if you think your up for it?  After seeing your smow motion swing in Ask the Experts this week I think you will be easy money  

Click to expand...

You mug!

The posting of a slow motion of a 20 year old swing certainly suckered you in John0!

You're on!


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 20, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			will be starting the season on 17.8, up for the challenge
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind the headstart FT - Lets go at it!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm surprised he can remember what top means - Ooh, bitch.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

at least he understands what Premier league champions means though eh??


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			at least he understands what Premier league champions means though eh??

Click to expand...

You have just knocked me sick wolf man. Backing up a manyoo fan is strictly forbidden in every walk of life.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You have just knocked me sick wolf man. Backing up a manyoo fan is strictly forbidden in every walk of life. 

Click to expand...

To be honest, I've got a soft spot for the Rags. Would always prefer them to your scabby lot anyway. Given the choice, I'd prefer then to win the Premier League rather than any southern team. :whoo:


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm at 15.0 if anyone fancy's it!!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 20, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			I'm at 15.0 if anyone fancy's it!!
		
Click to expand...

Hello! 15.3 only gonna go up this year, if I play more than 5 Q rounds this year I will be surprised, but happy to chuck a tenner in the pot!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Cool that's that sorted. If you see me on WGT just set a game up :thup:


----------



## beggsy (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you need to be at the HFH day to take part


----------



## beggsy (Feb 20, 2014)

If not I'm off 8.4 looking to get down to a minimum 6


----------



## Break90 (Feb 20, 2014)

Whereditgo said:



			15.2 should be close enough?
		
Click to expand...

Game on!!!!

Break90 vs Whereditgo


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

An Update, hope not missed any

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie
Wabinez v McBroon
tsped83 v Cheifi0
HomerJSimpson v ArnoldArmChewer
Birchy v Bluewolf
pbrown7582 v Alex1975
john0 v chrisd
Lump v Imurg
jimbob.someroo v LiverpoolPhil
virtuocity  v Fish
Break90 v Whereditgo
full_throttle v El Bandito
Paperboy v Rooter

Looking
Stuey01 (16.7)
The Jezster (12.7)
Richart (11)
RickG (waiting on Region3)
Beggsy (8.4)


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

beggsy said:



			If not I'm off 8.4 looking to get down to a minimum 6
		
Click to expand...

no you dont have to be present, just have to pay up if you lose


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			An Update, hope not missed any

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie
Wabinez v McBroon
tsped83 v Cheifi0
HomerJSimpson v ArnoldArmChewer
Birchy v Bluewolf
pbrown7582 v Alex1975
john0 v chrisd
Lump v Imurg
jimbob.someroo v LiverpoolPhil
virtuocity  v Fish
Break90 v Whereditgo
full_throttle v El Bandito
Paperboy v Rooter

Looking
Stuey01 (16.7)
The Jezster (12.7)
Richart (11)
RickG (waiting on Region3)
Beggsy (8.4)
		
Click to expand...

Ha, beat me to it!!!


----------



## Junior (Feb 20, 2014)

beggsy said:



			If not I'm off 8.4 looking to get down to a minimum 6
		
Click to expand...

Im 8.5 Beggsy.....game on ?


----------



## beggsy (Feb 20, 2014)

Game on junior good luck pal what are your aims this year


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			No you wont - I'll get Birchy to nobble the groups....

Click to expand...

Running scared already....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2014)

Right I am 9.9 and only going one way so this is going to be very easy for someone. So come on lets have been havin you


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right I am 9.9 and only going one way so this is going to be very easy for someone. So come on lets have been havin you 

Click to expand...

Qwerty will take you on mate :thup:


----------



## wookie (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm off 16.0 at the mo. Anyone?


----------



## drawboy (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm off 11.6 looking for 9 any takers?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2014)

So what's the rules etc ?


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what's the rules etc ?
		
Click to expand...

handicap match between two players as agreed, night before the H4H day whoever has the lowest handicap wins and the other one pays a tenner to H4H (a tie and they both pay a fiveR)


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 20, 2014)

Me vs Fish?  Should be a good contest!  Bring it fishy!!!!!!

What you off now anyway?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Qwerty will take you on mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Holy smoke, the biggest bandit in the north west :rofl:

Come on then Dave let's have it :ears:


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what's the rules etc ?
		
Click to expand...


Copy of the rules from last year mate .. Unless Hawkeyes wants to make changes 

 hard to believe this was a year ago .. some fast year 







Following on from running threads re Forumers you would like to play around with & forum members on your trophy wall etc who is up for a challenge .. 

Quiet simple realy .. 

(1) agree with a fellow forum member you would like to challenge to get lower than.. 

(2) Comp will run until the evening of the H4H charity day thats organised on here or an agreed date if there are any problems with that.. 

(3)Person with the highest exact handicap of both players on that day donates Â£10 through the charity page, if there is a tie then both donate Â£5 each

What do you get ? 

an incentive to get lower , bragging rights ( well a bit of banter at least) , and helping a good cause . 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds good guys :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 20, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Holy smoke, the biggest bandit in the north west :rofl:

Come on then Dave let's have it :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Go on then Glyn. :thup:

St annes was a flash in the Pan mate, You've not seen me in Chopper mode yet


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Go on then Glyn. :thup:

St annes was a flash in the Pan mate, You've not seen me in Chopper mode yet 

Click to expand...

Yeh yeh yeh! You hit the middle of every fairway and never missed a green, all in 40mph winds and rain. Bloody criminal :rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 20, 2014)

21.8 Chelsea blue here am up for parting with some non oligarch money.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll play but I will not be attending the H4H event unfortunatly, I can always Pay Pal it though... If I loose!

Anyone want to challenge me? I'm off 17


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 20, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Accepted Sir :thup:, thank you , hope you have a good season ha ha , seriously tho its a good cause so hope you do well
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for delay!

Cheers for accepting, last year my handicap stayed the same I think until I'd paid my Â£10 for losing the challenge. After which I got a couple of cuts in a row!!

All the best for the season :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'll play but I will not be attending the H4H event unfortunatly, I can always Pay Pal it though... If I loose!

Anyone want to challenge me? I'm off 17
		
Click to expand...

I'll go with Stuey if he's ok with that? Just noticed him on the lonely list


----------



## rickg (Feb 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'll play but I will not be attending the H4H event unfortunatly, I can always Pay Pal it though... If I loose!

Anyone want to challenge me? I'm off 17
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate........this is open to ALL forummers. No requirement to attend the HFH day. Payment is made by the losers directly to the BmyCharity page (in my sig and on the HFH official thread), so loser pays a tenner but with gift aid we get Â£12.50 :thup:

Don't worry if you forget about it....losers will get reminded shortly after the HFH day if they haven't paid up within a reasonable timescale. 

It's one of the best ways to get involved, especially if folks can't make the HFH day, loads of banter throughout the season, and gets quite tense towards the end of the competition. It's a great motivator as well to get the handicap down.  :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 20, 2014)

No point in challenging fragger again this year 

Any want to challenge me, recently cut to 13.6, surely it cannot go any lower.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 20, 2014)

count me in- just checked with club and I'm 5.2 now


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2014)

GB72 said:



			No point in challenging fragger again this year 

Any want to challenge me, recently cut to 13.6, surely it cannot go any lower.
		
Click to expand...

You need to change your signature then :smirk:


----------



## Twin Lakes (Feb 20, 2014)

Good cause and an extra bit of fun. count me in. Any takers?


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry if I missed anyone

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie
Wabinez v McBroon
tsped83 v Cheifi0
HomerJSimpson v ArnoldArmChewer
Birchy v Bluewolf
pbrown7582 v Alex1975
john0 v chrisd
Lump v Imurg
jimbob.someroo v LiverpoolPhil
virtuocity v Fish
Break90 v Whereditgo
full_throttle v El Bandito
Paperboy v Rooter
Junior v Beggsy
Lincoln Quaker v Qwerty
Stuey01 v Daveyboy

Looking
The Jezster (12.7)
Richart (11)
RickG (waiting on Region3)
Wookie (16.0)
Drawboy (11.6)
Anotherdouble (21.8)
GB72 (13.6)
CMAC (5.2)
Twin Lakes (8.8)


----------



## GB72 (Feb 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			You need to change your signature then :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm surprised he can remember what top means - Ooh, bitch.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Maybe you can show me? Most of ours have gold lions on the sleeves by the way. 

 Oops no 4th out of 2 is a great season.... 

And we'll still have more trophies then you on our team pic next year :ears:


----------



## evahakool (Feb 20, 2014)

Wouldn't mind giving this a go,just updated my sig, starting the season on 17.4, should be a bit of fun and a Â£10 for HFH if anyone fancies a challenge.


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'll go with Stuey if he's ok with that? Just noticed him on the lonely list 

Click to expand...

Ok Davey, bring it on!


----------



## RobRob (Feb 20, 2014)

Count me in Im on 12.6 hoping to drop a couple of shots this year!


----------



## Junior (Feb 20, 2014)

beggsy said:



			Game on junior good luck pal what are your aims this year
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, im hoping to get to around 6.5. I was going through our calendar and I reckon im good for 10-12 qualifiers this year again.  How about yourself?  Good luck too bud !!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 20, 2014)

drawboy said:



			I'm off 11.6 looking for 9 any takers?
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to double up DB if you are still in need. Had 1 added at A/R so want to lose that and more 9.4 is ultimate goal again.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2014)

15.4, any takers?


----------



## Siren (Feb 20, 2014)

louise_a said:



			15.4, any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Im off 15.0 that ok with you?

Cant believe how quickly this thread has grown


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 20, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Ok Davey, bring it on!
		
Click to expand...

That's fighting talk... Lets do this!!! :temper:

Good luck mate, hopefully we can both finish on 12-14 :thup:


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2014)

Twin Lakes said:



			Good cause and an extra bit of fun. count me in. Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 8.6, any interest to you?

I only reached this, my lowest handicap ever and first time into single figures, in the last qualifier of 2013 so I'm into uncharted territory.


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't believe that nobody has taken me on. Doesn't anyone have a handicap near 10.6 ?


----------



## drawboy (Feb 20, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I'm happy to double up DB if you are still in need. Had 1 added at A/R so want to lose that and more 9.4 is ultimate goal again.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks pal lets do it.


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2014)

richart said:



			I can't believe that nobody has taken me on. Doesn't anyone have a handicap near 10.6 ?
		
Click to expand...

Anybody who can carry Smiffy to an open win has got to be a dangerous proposition.


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			That's fighting talk... Lets do this!!! :temper:

Good luck mate, hopefully we can both finish on 12-14 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe its nearly a year since I won my bet against you with going around the PGA with the 1 Mizuno ball, time fly's


----------



## RobRob (Feb 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			Sorry if I missed anyone

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie
Wabinez v McBroon
tsped83 v Cheifi0
HomerJSimpson v ArnoldArmChewer
Birchy v Bluewolf
pbrown7582 v Alex1975
john0 v chrisd
Lump v Imurg
jimbob.someroo v LiverpoolPhil
virtuocity v Fish
Break90 v Whereditgo
full_throttle v El Bandito
Paperboy v Rooter
Junior v Beggsy
Lincoln Quaker v Qwerty
Stuey01 v Daveyboy

Looking
The Jezster (12.7)
Richart (11)
RickG (waiting on Region3)
Wookie (16.0)
Drawboy (11.6)
Anotherdouble (21.8)
GB72 (13.6)
CMAC (5.2)
Twin Lakes (8.8)
		
Click to expand...


I'll take on the jezster!


----------



## Twin Lakes (Feb 20, 2014)

Crow said:



			I'm 8.6, any interest to you?

I only reached this, my lowest handicap ever and first time into single figures, in the last qualifier of 2013 so I'm into uncharted territory.
		
Click to expand...

I accept. 

I'm in a similar position as just been cut from 9.8 to 8.8 in the annual review. I spend most of my time dodging fairways and missing 3 foot putts!


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

Crow said:



			Anybody who can carry Smiffy to an open win has got to be a dangerous proposition.
		
Click to expand...

 One swallow and all that. Just in case he reads this thread it was a team effort.





He marked the card.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 20, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Thanks pal lets do it.
		
Click to expand...

We're on then  :thup:


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			That's fighting talk... Lets do this!!! :temper:

Good luck mate, hopefully we can both finish on 12-14 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We have similar targets by the sound of it, could be a good battle...
Best of luck!
:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 20, 2014)

U



Twin Lakes said:



			I accept. 

I'm in a similar position as just been cut from 9.8 to 8.8 in the annual review. I spend most of my time dodging fairways and missing 3 foot putts!
		
Click to expand...


Won't be so many Putts missed after rene has fixed you up!?


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm up for it again even though my opponent last year never reposted his HC or bothered to let anyone know if he paid or not. 
I'm off 17.9. Any takers?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2014)

Siren said:



			Im off 15.0 that ok with you?

Cant believe how quickly this thread has grown
		
Click to expand...

fine with me!


----------



## evahakool (Feb 20, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			I'm up for it again even though my opponent last year never reposted his HC or bothered to let anyone know if he paid or not. 
I'm off 17.9. Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Andy
I'm off 17.4 if that's close enough for you.


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2014)

Twin Lakes said:



			I accept. 

I'm in a similar position as just been cut from 9.8 to 8.8 in the annual review. I spend most of my time dodging fairways and missing 3 foot putts!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it'll be a good match then.

Game on!
And may the highest handicap cough up.

(My biggest problem at the moment is my timing, see the Mizuon club fitting thread.)


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			count me in- just checked with club and I'm 5.2 now

Click to expand...

I'm 5.0 if that's any good?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Sorry for delay!

Cheers for accepting, last year my handicap stayed the same I think until I'd paid my Â£10 for losing the challenge. After which I got a couple of cuts in a row!!

All the best for the season :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, we were both rubbish last year and I won by default with the same handicap I started. Then we both got decent cuts after H4H.... Typical!


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 20, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Indeed, we were both rubbish last year and I won by default with the same handicap I started. Then we both got decent cuts after H4H.... Typical!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully we're free of that curse this year!!! Hope you get to Cat 1, I know for a fact I won't! :thup:


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 20, 2014)

evahakool said:



			Hi Andy
I'm off 17.4 if that's close enough for you.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me sir. 

Good luck for the year ahead.


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Go on then Glyn. :thup:

St annes was a flash in the Pan mate, You've not seen me in Chopper mode yet 

Click to expand...

Has anyone?


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 20, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Has anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, dave has a flash in the pan round every time he tees it up!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Hopefully we're free of that curse this year!!! Hope you get to Cat 1, *I know for a fact I won't!* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Karen, please ignore this bull! He spreads this rubbish to everyone but we all know he is talking crap! :ears:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Hopefully we're free of that curse this year!!! Hope you get to Cat 1, I know for a fact I won't! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's cat 1 for us BOTH this year! :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			at least he understands what Premier league champions means though eh??

Click to expand...

Bigger bitch.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			To be honest, I've got a soft spot for the Rags. Would always prefer them to your scabby lot anyway. Given the choice, I'd prefer then to win the Premier League rather than any southern team. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

The rags - whose that, and never heard anyone called that before, where does it come from?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Running scared already.... 

Click to expand...

I was going to say both of us cat 1 this year, or bust.

But I thought you may have taken it the wrong way.:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Sorry for delay!

Cheers for accepting, last year my handicap stayed the same I think until I'd paid my Â£10 for losing the challenge. After which I got a couple of cuts in a row!!

All the best for the season :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thats it NWJ, pick someone easy - yah big poofter - even I beat bladeplayer last year...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was going to say both of us cat 1 this year, or bust.

But I thought you may have taken it the wrong way.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Na... Cat 1 or bust - we can BOTH do it, and then I'll happily pay the tenner if I've lost to the better man.... :rofl:


----------



## Siren (Feb 20, 2014)

That awkward moment when your not sure if a person posting in this thread is aware of the multi quote function bottom right of every post.

:fore:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Maybe you can show me? Most of ours have gold lions on the sleeves by the way. 

 Oops no 4th out of 2 is a great season.... 

And we'll still have more trophies then you on our team pic next year :ears:
		
Click to expand...

We may take Wenger's 4th place trophy off him this year.


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 20, 2014)

Not entirely sure which challenges are outstanding, but I am 12.0 if there are any of similar inability, or someone else wants to take me on. Will be trying to shave a couple of shots off this year.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Na... Cat 1 or bust - we can BOTH do it, and then I'll happily pay the tenner if I've lost to the better man.... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'll drink to that.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

Siren said:



			That awkward moment when your not sure if a person posting in this thread is aware of the multi quote function bottom right of every post.

:fore:
		
Click to expand...

I am, but tonight I've just got verbal diarrohea


Okay, before everyone says it - every night. First time diarrohea has ever been spelt write though


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			The rags - whose that, and never heard anyone called that before, where does it come from?
		
Click to expand...

It's what all my City supporting mates call United. Not 100% sure of its origin, but they claim that United had to play some games at Maine Rd during the war, after OT was bombed. They had to turn out in City's rags!!!! Probably an urban legend, but I like the nickname.


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

Someone, anyone, please take on Richart 

Sorry if I missed anyone

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie
Wabinez v McBroon
tsped83 v Cheifi0
HomerJSimpson v ArnoldArmChewer
Birchy v Bluewolf
pbrown7582 v Alex1975
john0 v chrisd
Lump v Imurg
jimbob.someroo v LiverpoolPhil
virtuocity v Fish
Break90 v Whereditgo
full_throttle v El Bandito
Paperboy v Rooter
Junior v Beggsy
Lincoln Quaker v Qwerty
Stuey01 v Daveyboy
pbrown7582 v Drawboy
louise_a v Siren
Crow v Twin Lakes
The Jezster v RobRob
Andy808 v evahakool
CMAC v Sponge1980

Looking

Richart (10.6)
RickG (waiting on Region3)
Wookie (16.0)
Anotherdouble (21.8)
fenwayrich (12.0)
GB72 (13.6)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			Someone, anyone, please take on Richart 

Sorry if I missed anyone

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie
Wabinez v McBroon
tsped83 v Cheifi0
HomerJSimpson v ArnoldArmChewer
Birchy v Bluewolf
pbrown7582 v Alex1975
john0 v chrisd
Lump v Imurg
jimbob.someroo v LiverpoolPhil
virtuocity v Fish
Break90 v Whereditgo
full_throttle v El Bandito
Paperboy v Rooter
Junior v Beggsy
Lincoln Quaker v Qwerty
Stuey01 v Daveyboy
pbrown7582 v Drawboy
louise_a v Siren
Crow v Twin Lakes
The Jezster v RobRob
Andy808 v evahakool
CMAC v Sponge1980

Looking

Richart (10.6)
RickG (waiting on Region3)
Wookie (16.0)
Anotherdouble (21.8)
fenwayrich (12.0)
GB72 (13.6)
		
Click to expand...

Great work, that's another Â£250 for H4H :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Feb 20, 2014)

Sponge1980 said:



			I'm 5.0 if that's any good?
		
Click to expand...

yes Sponge ideal- look forward to it- play well this year:thup:


----------



## rickg (Feb 21, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Great work, that's another Â£250 for H4H :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Plus an additional 25% with gift aid..... :clap:


----------



## Twire (Feb 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Someone, anyone, please take on Richart 

Sorry if I missed anyone

Hawkeye vs Fundy
Fairway Dodger vs Liverbirdie
Blade Player vs NWJocko
Twire vs Leftie
Wabinez v McBroon
tsped83 v Cheifi0
HomerJSimpson v ArnoldArmChewer
Birchy v Bluewolf
pbrown7582 v Alex1975
john0 v chrisd
Lump v Imurg
jimbob.someroo v LiverpoolPhil
virtuocity v Fish
Break90 v Whereditgo
full_throttle v El Bandito
Paperboy v Rooter
Junior v Beggsy
Lincoln Quaker v Qwerty
Stuey01 v Daveyboy
pbrown7582 v Drawboy
louise_a v Siren
Crow v Twin Lakes
The Jezster v RobRob
Andy808 v evahakool
CMAC v Sponge1980

Looking

Richart (10.6)
RickG (waiting on Region3)
Wookie (16.0)
Anotherdouble (21.8)
fenwayrich (12.0)
GB72 (13.6)
		
Click to expand...


Great work Fundy.

Any chance of starting handicaps in (brackets) next to the challenges?

I would do it, but it might get a bit messy if to many get involved.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 21, 2014)

Twire said:



			Great work Fundy.

Any chance of starting handicaps in (brackets) next to the challenges?

I would do it, but it might get a bit messy if to many get involved. 

Click to expand...

Have no fear, I have it all in hand. The basis of a spreadsheet is created to track handicaps month on month so we can see progress, I'll collate handicaps on a monthly basis and then post the results. I will get the first version up in the next couple of days. I didn't get time yesterday.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			yes Sponge ideal- look forward to it- play well this year:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff. Hope you play well too. Do you have a target in mind?


----------



## rob2 (Feb 21, 2014)

fenwayrich said:



			Not entirely sure which challenges are outstanding, but I am 12.0 if there are any of similar inability, or someone else wants to take me on. Will be trying to shave a couple of shots off this year.
		
Click to expand...

12.5 here if you fancy it? :thup:

I still have the blind belief that one day I will make singles (hopefully we both will). Maybe this challenge will be the missing ingredient 

Rob2


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 21, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Have no fear, I have it all in hand. The basis of a spreadsheet is created to track handicaps month on month so we can see progress, I'll collate handicaps on a monthly basis and then post the results. I will get the first version up in the next couple of days. I didn't get time yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds good.  Look forward to tracking everyone's progress and watching the amount of 0.1s me and Fish get.


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 21, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Have no fear, I have it all in hand. The basis of a spreadsheet is created to track handicaps month on month so we can see progress, I'll collate handicaps on a monthly basis and then post the results. I will get the first version up in the next couple of days. I didn't get time yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Leg-end.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			That sounds good.  Look forward to tracking everyone's progress and watching the amount of 0.1s me and Fish get.
		
Click to expand...

You talk for yourself, the only numbers I'm concentrating on are multiples of 0.3's


----------



## TheJezster (Feb 21, 2014)

RobRob said:



			I'll take on the jezster!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me!  Let's do this


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 21, 2014)

rob2 said:



			12.5 here if you fancy it? :thup:

I still have the blind belief that one day I will make singles (hopefully we both will). Maybe this challenge will be the missing ingredient 

Rob2
		
Click to expand...

Excellent Rob, I accept the challenge. Good luck, single figures awaits for both of us


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 21, 2014)

Fish said:



			You talk for yourself, the only numbers I'm concentrating on are multiples of 0.3's 

Click to expand...

Shall I pay my tenner now?


----------



## evahakool (Feb 21, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Sounds good to me sir. 

Good luck for the year ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck to you also,should be a good "match" as our h/cs seem to follow a simaliar pattern.I started last year on 17.6 had a good few buffers but also too many +1s so crept up to over 18, had a cut right at the and of season back to more or less where I started.

Bit rude of last years op, don't update my h/c every time in my sig. But I will do from the start of this challenge so we can keep track and have a bit of banter.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 21, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats it NWJ, pick someone easy - yah big poofter - even I beat bladeplayer last year...

Click to expand...


............................................................................:angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



............................................................................:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Ar, sorry mate - It's me, not you. :cheers:


----------



## rickg (Feb 24, 2014)

OK that's me and Gary sorted.....:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			You talk for yourself, the only numbers I'm concentrating on are multiples of 0.3's 

Click to expand...

Provided you can find enough qualifiers to be in ......


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 24, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ar, sorry mate - It's me, not you. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Bet you say that to all the lads


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 24, 2014)

Here are the matchups as far as I can fathom, please check them and also your hadicap and let me know if there is anything wrong.

I will update this table month on month showing the changes in handicap each month. Due to character limits, I probably won't be able to show handicaps for every month up to H4H so will just do the last 2 months, I will however attach a PDF showing all months for people to view if they want.


[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*FEB*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player_1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player_2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*FEB*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Leftie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Here are the matchups as far as I can fathom, please check them and also your hadicap and let me know if there is anything wrong.

I will update this table month on month showing the changes in handicap each month. Due to character limits, I probably won't be able to show handicaps for every month up to H4H so will just do the last 2 months, I will however attach a PDF showing all months for people to view if they want.


Top work matey :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Siren (Feb 24, 2014)

Great work mate


----------



## kozmos (Feb 24, 2014)

Am I too late??


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 24, 2014)

kozmos said:



			Am I too late??
		
Click to expand...

Nope, there is no closing date. As long as you have an opponent you can start when you want. The only rules are that you hold an official handicap (or your oppo agrees to accept whatever handicap you use) and you pay up if you lose


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Here are the matchups as far as I can fathom, please check them and also your hadicap and let me know if there is anything wrong.

I will update this table month on month showing the changes in handicap each month. Due to character limits, I probably won't be able to show handicaps for every month up to H4H so will just do the last 2 months, I will however attach a PDF showing all months for people to view if they want.



[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*FEB*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player_1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player_2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*FEB*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Leftie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Slight stewards enquiry in the name of fairness. Officially 11.5 now and not 12.0


----------



## kozmos (Feb 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Nope, there is no closing date. As long as you have an opponent you can start when you want. The only rules are that you hold an official handicap (or your oppo agrees to accept whatever handicap you use) and you pay up if you lose 

Click to expand...

okay thanks for that just need an opponent then, any takers??


----------



## john0 (Feb 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Here are the matchups as far as I can fathom, please check them and also your hadicap and let me know if there is anything wrong.

I will update this table month on month showing the changes in handicap each month. Due to character limits, I probably won't be able to show handicaps for every month up to H4H so will just do the last 2 months, I will however attach a PDF showing all months for people to view if they want.


[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*FEB*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player_1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player_2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*FEB*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Leftie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Looking at that table I think it's gonna be an overall victory for the *Player_2's*, they just seem to have much more class than the Player_1's


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Here are the matchups as far as I can fathom, please check them and also your hadicap and let me know if there is anything wrong.

I will update this table month on month showing the changes in handicap each month. Due to character limits, I probably won't be able to show handicaps for every month up to H4H so will just do the last 2 months, I will however attach a PDF showing all months for people to view if they want.


[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*FEB*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player_1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player_2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*FEB*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Leftie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup: 

Good work


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 24, 2014)

john0 said:



			Looking at that table I think it's gonna be an overall victory for the *Player_2's*, they just seem to have much more class than the Player_1's 

Click to expand...

Just won chrisd a bunch of support you did


----------



## john0 (Feb 24, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Just won chrisd a bunch of support you did 

Click to expand...

He's gonna need it.....the pensioner is well past his best!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 24, 2014)

john0 said:



			He's gonna need it.....the pensioner is well past his best! 

Click to expand...

...............


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 24, 2014)

john0 said:



			Looking at that table I think it's gonna be an overall victory for the *Player_2's*, they just seem to have much more class than the Player_1's 

Click to expand...

That's a Â£10 donation to H4H from you for insubordination and downright cheekyness...


...or I could just move myself to the Player_2 column and wholeheartedly agree


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 24, 2014)

Well my handicap won't change til April as no qualifiers til then!!


----------



## rob2 (Feb 24, 2014)

One to add to the list:

Fenwayrich 12.0 vs. Rob2 12.5

Thanks.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 24, 2014)

rob2 said:



			One to add to the list:

Fenwayrich 12.0 vs. Rob2 12.5

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Got it thanks, fenwayrich PM'd me


----------



## JT77 (Feb 24, 2014)

maybe im too late but could I still enter? if anyone wants a wee challenge im off 8.0

cheers


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2014)

JT77 said:



			maybe im too late but could I still enter? if anyone wants a wee challenge im off 8.0

cheers
		
Click to expand...

 Could we perhaps have the list of those looking for a challenge Hawkeye. Or is it just me.


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Here are the matchups as far as I can fathom, please check them and also your hadicap and let me know if there is anything wrong.

I will update this table month on month showing the changes in handicap each month. Due to character limits, I probably won't be able to show handicaps for every month up to H4H so will just do the last 2 months, I will however attach a PDF showing all months for people to view if they want.


[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*FEB*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player_1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player_2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*FEB*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Leftie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Top work Hawkeye :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 24, 2014)

richart said:



			Could we perhaps have the list of those looking for a challenge Hawkeye. Or is it just me.

Click to expand...

Ah yes, I knew I'd forgotten something...

From memory it is...

Richart (11)
Wookie (16.0)
Anotherdouble (21.8)
GB72 (13.6)
JT77 (8)
Kozmos (11.0?)


----------



## kozmos (Feb 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Ah yes, I knew I'd forgotten something...

From memory it is...

Richart (11)
Wookie (16.0)
Anotherdouble (21.8)
GB72 (13.6)
JT77 (8)
Kozmos (11.0?)
		
Click to expand...

Yes Sir 11! target 4!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 24, 2014)

kozmos said:



			Yes Sir 11! target 4!

Click to expand...

Richart then????


----------



## kozmos (Feb 24, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Richart then????
		
Click to expand...

I'm game


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2014)

kozmos said:



			I'm game 

Click to expand...

 You are on.:thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll take someone on, i'm standing at 12.3 at the moment, aiming for 10 by the end of the year! Who wants to take on day two's both round winner from Woburn Sands and runner up in last years HFH at West Hill?


----------



## stevelev (Feb 24, 2014)

Anotherdouble, if you're not paired up I'm more than happy to give Â£10 to H4H always happy to support the brotherhood. So if I lose I will make it Â£20 If I win are you happy to go Â£20 no pressure just every penny helps the brave guys who put themselves in  places to make the world a better place


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Just won chrisd a bunch of support you did 

Click to expand...


Dead right Blade!




john0 said:



			He's gonna need it.....the pensioner is well past his best! 

Click to expand...


Soon to be past his best, but also, semi retired with loads of practice time and a veterans section to play competitions in!


----------



## john0 (Feb 24, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Dead right Blade!





Soon to be past his best, but also, semi retired with loads of practice time and a veterans section to play competitions in!
		
Click to expand...

Does the nurse know that your on the Internet after 9 oclock? 

Once I won the mizzie fitting for some new shinies and call in to see bobmac for a free lesson on my way home my handicap is gonna come tumbling down


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 24, 2014)

stevelev said:



			Anotherdouble, if you're not paired up I'm more than happy to give Â£10 to H4H always happy to support the brotherhood. So if I lose I will make it Â£20 If I win are you happy to go Â£20 no pressure just every penny helps the brave guys who put themselves in  places to make the world a better place
		
Click to expand...

Stevelev you have yourself a deal and no probs with the double up.  I look forward to the friendly battle. :cheers:


----------



## kozmos (Feb 25, 2014)

richart said:



			You are on.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

As a man sow, shall he reap. And I know that talk is cheap. But the heat of the battle is as sweet as the Victory.  "Bob Marley"

Good luck!  :cheers:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 25, 2014)

Updated table...

[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lefty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Whereditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rob2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]richart[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kozmos[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]stevelev[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

*Unchallenged...*
mashleyR7 (12.3)
Wookie (16.0)
GB72 (13.6)


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2014)

You are doing a grand job Mike. Thanks for getting involved with this years H4H.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2014)

kozmos said:



			I know that talk is cheap.
		
Click to expand...



Well, it looks as though John0 has spent quite a bit of his pocket money! :ears:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm 6.4 Mike.


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I'm 6.4 Mike.
		
Click to expand...

....and Ive just gone up to 6.0 following a qualifier.....:angry:...annoyingly played the day after and went round the back 9 in level gross....stupid game!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 25, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Updated table...

[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lefty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Whereditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rob2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]richart[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kozmos[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]stevelev[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

*Unchallenged...*
mashleyR7 (12.3)
Wookie (16.0)
GB72 (13.6)

Is Mash not close enough to GB72.
Can you make 3 balls?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 25, 2014)

pokerjoke said:





HawkeyeMS said:



			Updated table...

[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lefty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Whereditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rob2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]??[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]richart[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kozmos[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]stevelev[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

*Unchallenged...*
mashleyR7 (12.3)
Wookie (16.0)
GB72 (13.6)

Is Mash not close enough to GB72.
Can you make 3 balls?
		
Click to expand...

People can challenge as many others as they want, every dual means Â£10 to H4H so the more the merrier :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 25, 2014)

Can you just confirm its every 0.1 lower than where they started,not every 1


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 25, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Can you just confirm its every 0.1 lower than where they started,not every 1
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, exact handicaps


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok stick me down currently 5.6 need a challenger.
Or I could jump in with LiverpoolPhil and Jimberoo if they would have me.
Always nice to take a tenner off a scouser


----------



## Wheyayeman (Feb 25, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Ok stick me down currently 5.6 need a challenger.
Or I could jump in with LiverpoolPhil and Jimberoo if they would have me.
Always nice to take a tenner off a scouser

Click to expand...

I'm off 5.4 if you're up for it


----------



## john0 (Feb 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Well, it looks as though John0 has spent quite a bit of his pocket money! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I've spent Â£10 of it and it's the only Â£10 that I will be parting with


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 25, 2014)

Wheyayeman said:



			I'm off 5.4 if you're up for it
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate will accept that challenge


----------



## JT77 (Feb 25, 2014)

hi chaps im still looking a challenge off 8 
looks like hawkeye forgot me


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 25, 2014)

JT77 said:



			hi chaps im still looking a challenge off 8 
looks like hawkeye forgot me 

Click to expand...

Sorry


----------



## JT77 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks mate hopefully get an opponent soon


----------



## cookelad (Feb 25, 2014)

JT77 said:



			Thanks mate hopefully get an opponent soon 

Click to expand...

Got 7.4 here, sorry if this has been asked previously but is it biggest reduction or lowest actual come H4H day?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 25, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Got 7.4 here, sorry if this has been asked previously but is it biggest reduction or lowest actual come H4H day?
		
Click to expand...

Lowest exact handicap


----------



## JT77 (Feb 25, 2014)

hi mate. yep im up for that, even with your head start lol


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 25, 2014)

Is there still time to get involved?

Not sure if anyone is close enough though, I don't mind a bit of travel mind.

Playing off 18, any takers


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 26, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Is there still time to get involved?

Not sure if anyone is close enough though, I don't mind a bit of travel mind.

Playing off 18, any takers
		
Click to expand...

No travel required, you don't have to play with or even ever meet your oppo, it's simply about your handicap. Just play your normal comps and whoever has the highest handicap on H4H day coughs up a tenner for the charity.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 26, 2014)

Me not put my hat in the ring up till now. Off 20.2

As there is no-one unmatched at my sort of level (?) I'm happy to take on both of an existing pair if they are up for it.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			Me not put my hat in the ring up till now. Off 20.2

As there is no-one unmatched at my sort of level (?) I'm happy to take on both of an existing pair if they are up for it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy with a threesome if Virtuocity is


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm happy with a threesome if Virtuocity is 

Click to expand...

Grand - I'll wait to hear.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 26, 2014)

JT77 said:



			hi mate. yep im up for that, even with your head start lol 

Click to expand...

The way my handicap went last year mate we'll probably meet in the middle anyway!


----------



## JT77 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hopefully we can get a good run of cuts going mate and a battle to cat 1 lol


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm happy with a threesome if Virtuocity is 

Click to expand...

You don't need a threesome, the two of you can have your own challenge.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 27, 2014)

*Latest duals...*


[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*12.3*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Alex1975*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*pbrown7582*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*12.2*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*17.9*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Andy808*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*evahakool*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*17.4*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*11.7*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*ArnoldArmChewer*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*HomerJSimpson*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*11.5*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*6.8*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Bladeplayer*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*NWJocko*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*6.7*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*11.5*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*bluewolf*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Birchy*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*12.5*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*15.6*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Break90*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Whereditgo*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*15.2*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*18.0*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Chiefi0*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*tsped83*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*18.1*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*10.1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*chrisd*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*john0*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*9.9*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*5.2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*CMAC*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Sponge1980*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*5.0*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*8.6*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Crow*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Twin Lakes*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*8.8*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*6.5*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*FairwayDodger*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Liverbirdie*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*6.3*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*12.0*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*fenwayrich*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Rob2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*12.5*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*17.8*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*full_throttle*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*El Bandito*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*17.2*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*7.5*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*HawkeyeMS*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Fundy*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*7.2*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*5.5*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Jimbob.Someroo*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Liverpoolphil*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*5.1*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*8.5*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Junior*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Beggsy*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*8.4*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*9.9*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Lincoln Quaker*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Qwerty*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*9.0*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*15.4*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*louise_a*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Siren*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*15.0*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*5.9*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Lump*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Imurg*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*5.9*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*15.0*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Paperboy*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Rooter*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*15.3*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*12.2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*pbrown7582*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Drawboy*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*11.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*10.6*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*richart*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*kozmos*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*11.0*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*5.9*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*RickG*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Region3*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*6.4*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*20.4*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*stevelev*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Anotherdouble*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*21.8*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*16.7*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Stuey01*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Daveyboy*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*17.0*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*12.7*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*TheJezster*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*RobRob*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*12.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*13.9*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Twire*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Lefty*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*14.1*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*20.6*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Virtuocity*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Fish*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*20.3*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*8.3*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Wabinaz*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*mcbroon*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*7.8*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*5.4*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Wheyayeman*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*pokerjoke*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*5.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*7.4*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*cookelad*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*JT77*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*8.4*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*20.2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*backwoodsman*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Fish*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*20.3*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

*Still looking...*
mashleyR7 (12.3)
Wookie (16.0)
GB72 (13.6)
HarryMonk (18.0)

If anyone wants a second dual against someone that is still looking then please shout.


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You don't need a threesome, the two of you can have your own challenge.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'll take him on as well.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 27, 2014)

I am off 25 officially but feel more like an 18 handicap at the moment. Feel like a big year coming on so happy to take on woodsman off 20. If it all falls apart it's for a good cause  so win win either way


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			OK, I'll take him on as well.
		
Click to expand...

Great, I have updated the table in my previous post :thup:


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 27, 2014)

if he has just gone I will take Harry Monk off 18 instead


----------



## Twire (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll take a second duel with Greg (GB72) if he fancies it.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 27, 2014)

Great thread:thup:

Can I also suggest anyone in the list puts their handicap and opponent in their sig in red so its always visible as theres a long way to go and keeps it topical which might attract new supporters- certainly keeps us focused


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Great thread:thup:

Can I also suggest anyone in the list puts their handicap and opponent in their sig in red so its always visible as theres a long way to go and keeps it topical which might attract new supporters- certainly keeps us focused
		
Click to expand...

Good idea!


----------



## rob2 (Feb 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



*Still looking...*
mashleyR7 (12.3)
Wookie (16.0)
GB72 (13.6)
HarryMonk (18.0)

If anyone wants a second dual against someone that is still looking then please shout.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to take on mashleyR7 as well if he fancies it?

He who dares Rodders.........

Rob2


----------



## the hammer (Feb 27, 2014)

my sig says 14.2 but its 14.6,is that nearer enough to GB72? and we're both Greg


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 27, 2014)

the hammer said:



			my sig says 14.2 but its 14.6,is that nearer enough to GB72? and we're both Greg
		
Click to expand...

way too many Gregs


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Great thread:thup:

Can I also suggest anyone in the list puts their handicap and opponent in their sig in red so its always visible as theres a long way to go and keeps it topical which might attract new supporters- certainly keeps us focused
		
Click to expand...

Top idea fella! Everyone get one this!


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Great thread:thup:

Can I also suggest anyone in the list puts their handicap and opponent in their sig in red so its always visible as theres a long way to go and keeps it topical which might attract new supporters- certainly keeps us focused
		
Click to expand...

I've attempted to edit my signature but there's a gremlin in the system not allowing me too


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Great thread:thup:

Can I also suggest anyone in the list puts their handicap and opponent in their sig in red so its always visible as theres a long way to go and keeps it topical which might attract new supporters- certainly keeps us focused
		
Click to expand...

It would also help me to gather handicaps for the monthly update, good idea CMAC :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 27, 2014)

How's that.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll take on Backwoodsman as well if he's up for it. 

Also Stevelev and Anotherdouble if either want a piece of the action!

I'm not going to make the H4H golf day so want to contribute where I can.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 28, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I'll take on Backwoodsman as well if he's up for it. 

Also Stevelev and Anotherdouble if either want a piece of the action!

I'm not going to make the H4H golf day so want to contribute where I can.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Virtuosity, you're on!

Just to clarify for Hawkeye, that currently makes Fish v Virtuosity; Fish v Backwoodsman; Backwoodsman v Virtuosity. In addition, I think g_mulligan has accepted another challenge but if he still wants to take me on then I'm up for it. As per quote above, Virtuosity has also thrown a challenge to stevelev and/or anotherdouble. I'm still open to more challenges whether new or "doubles". Am definitely in 2, possibly 3, so a couple more would be fine. (As I'm going to win, I'm only gambling other people's money anyway....)


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 28, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok Virtuosity, you're on!

Just to clarify for Hawkeye, that currently makes Fish v Virtuosity; Fish v Backwoodsman; Backwoodsman v Virtuosity. In addition, I think g_mulligan has accepted another challenge but if he still wants to take me on then I'm up for it. As per quote above, Virtuosity has also thrown a challenge to stevelev and/or anotherdouble. I'm still open to more challenges whether new or "doubles". Am definitely in 2, possibly 3, so a couple more would be fine. (As I'm going to win, I'm only gambling other people's money anyway....)
		
Click to expand...

yeah I will double up too and take you on as well  good luck to you, I hope I can push you all the way


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok created my sig, just got to remember to update it.


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2014)

Still can't edit or change my signature, anyone else got the same issues?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 28, 2014)

Nope , seems to have changed ok


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 28, 2014)

Latest Update. It all got a bit frenzied since the last one so please check and make sure I have everything...


[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]Feb[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Player 1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Player 2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Feb[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Whereditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rob2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]richart[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kozmos[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]stevelev[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lefty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]G_Mulligan[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]25.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wheyayeman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pokerjoke[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]cookelad[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]JT77[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

I also have the following challenges but I haven't seen that they have been accepted...

*G_Mulligan (25.0)* has challenged *HarryMonk (18)*
*Twire (13.9)* has challenged *GB72 (13.6)
Rob2 (12.5)* has challenged *mashleyR7 (12.3)
the hammer (14.6) *has challenged*GB72 (13.6)
Virtuocity (20.6) *has challenged* stevelev (20.4)
**Virtuocity (20.6)* has challenged *Anotherdouble (21.8)

*The only one waiting as far as I can tell is...Wookie (16.0)


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

I might need to change my opponent as rumour has it his starting handicap could be a lot less than he anticipated


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 28, 2014)

Virtuocity unlock that wallet mate I am coming after you. Pistols at dawn.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I might need to change my opponent as rumour has it his starting handicap could be a lot less than he anticipated 

Click to expand...



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 28, 2014)

If I counted correctly, that's 34 matches = Â£340 pledged already - well done & keep going folks.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 28, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			If I counted correctly, that's 34 matches = Â£340 pledged already - well done & keep going folks.
		
Click to expand...

It is 34, 40 if you include the challenges that are awaiting confirmation :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 28, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Virtuocity unlock that wallet mate I am coming after you. Pistols at dawn.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Best of luck for the season.  May your lucky number be 0.1 :smirk:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 28, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			:thup:

Best of luck for the season.  May your lucky number be 0.1 :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You know my game so well and yet we have never met. You must have access to the forum users magical 3rd eye.


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:
			
		


			[/B]The only one waiting as far as I can tell is...Wookie (16.0)
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone on 15. something fancy another go with a little head start at all then?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 28, 2014)

wookie said:



			Does anyone on 15. something fancy another go with a little head start at all then?
		
Click to expand...

Is 7.5 too low?


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Is 7.5 too low? 

Click to expand...

I know this for charity and all that........ but no thanks


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 28, 2014)

wookie said:



			Does anyone on 15. something fancy another go with a little head start at all then?
		
Click to expand...

Wookie, I'll take you up for a second challenge, I'm also off 15.0 dead


----------



## CMAC (Feb 28, 2014)

how does this work again? whoever has the highest handicap at H4H pays the tenner? or is it whoever has the higher relative to their own starting handicap?

I see a 25 has challenged an 18, so the 25 can drop 7 shots and the 18 only 1 and the 25 loses, doesnt seem quite fair. A percentage loss against starting handicap would be fairer and open up more challenges and more multiple challenges.


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Wookie, I'll take you up for a second challenge, I'm also off 15.0 dead 

Click to expand...

Ok cool lets do it


----------



## rickg (Feb 28, 2014)

CMAC said:



			how does this work again? whoever has the highest handicap at H4H pays the tenner? or is it whoever has the higher relative to their own starting handicap?

I see a 25 has challenged an 18, so the 25 can drop 7 shots and the 18 only 1 and the 25 loses, doesnt seem quite fair. A percentage loss against starting handicap would be fairer and open up more challenges and more multiple challenges.
		
Click to expand...

Hi CMAC
It works perfectly well as it is.......a straight shoot out between 2 SIMILAR  handicaps and whoever has the highest handicap on the closing date (HFH day) pays the tenner.

It works best when handicaps are similar, but we have some very confident people who think they can drop pretty quickly so they challenge lower handicappers.....fair play to them....they have a harder job, but it's their choice to throw out the challenge to the lower handicapper.

Current method is also VERY easy to work out and track via the signatures, which is a key part of its success.

Great response this year folks.....thanks everyone....:thup:


----------



## CMAC (Feb 28, 2014)

rickg said:



			Hi CMAC
It works perfectly well as it is.......a straight shoot out between 2 SIMILAR  handicaps and whoever has the highest handicap on the closing date (HFH day) pays the tenner.

It works best when handicaps are similar, but we have some very confident people who think they can drop pretty quickly so they challenge lower handicappers.....fair play to them....they have a harder job, but it's their choice to throw out the challenge to the lower handicapper.

Current method is also VERY easy to work out and track via the signatures, which is a key part of its success.

Great response this year folks.....thanks everyone....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

ok, only asked as I saw some big deviations.


Remember your sig entries folks (once IPC sort out the sig problem)


*worth noting guys/gals when you put your challenger in red in your sig remember to put YOUR h/cap as well as theirs*:mmm:


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 28, 2014)

wookie said:



			Ok cool lets do it
		
Click to expand...

You off 16 or 15 as Hawkeye put down?  Still no problem with the challenge


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			:thup:

Best of luck for the season.  May your lucky number be 0.1 :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

My gross 82 today should have you quivering :rofl:


----------



## kiwifrog (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm off 11.9 and keen to join in if anyone wants a challenge. I started last season at 10.9 so the form book doesn't bode well.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 28, 2014)

Fish said:



			Still can't edit or change my signature, anyone else got the same issues?
		
Click to expand...

I can't change mine either.


----------



## kiwifrog (Feb 28, 2014)

Sponge1980 said:



			I can't change mine either.
		
Click to expand...

I've just made one, so hopefully it works.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 28, 2014)

kiwifrog said:



			I've just made one, so hopefully it works.
		
Click to expand...

Yours seems to have worked, I can see it at the bottom of your post.


----------



## Big-Dog (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello,

Could anyone tell me what this is I am currently off 18 and looking to get down a lot this year having come back to this great sport after 20+ years so would appreciate something that would keep me focused.

Thanks 

Regards

Big-Dog


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 1, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Hello,

Could anyone tell me what this is I am currently off 18 and looking to get down a lot this year having come back to this great sport after 20+ years so would appreciate something that would keep me focused.

Thanks 

Regards

Big-Dog
		
Click to expand...

Very simple. You challenge, or accept a challenge from, someone with a similar handicap to you. The person who has the highest exact handicap on H4H day pays Â£10 to h4H


----------



## wookie (Mar 1, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			You off 16 or 15 as Hawkeye put down?  Still no problem with the challenge 

Click to expand...

16 dead so a bit of work to do!


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 1, 2014)

kiwifrog said:



			I'm off 11.9 and keen to join in if anyone wants a challenge. I started last season at 10.9 so the form book doesn't bode well.
		
Click to expand...

Hi kiwifrog I am happy to challenge you, I am off 12.0.


----------



## Big-Dog (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification my handicap is 18 at present but will possibly get re set when the season starts to 17 as it has gone up in the winter league.

Although having had a good round this week end my winter handicap could come down to 15.

Great way of making money for H4H.

Regards

Big Dog


----------



## Big-Dog (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry any takers?


----------



## kiwifrog (Mar 2, 2014)

fenwayrich said:



			Hi kiwifrog I am happy to challenge you, I am off 12.0.
		
Click to expand...

Hi fenwayrich, 
That sounds good to me. What's your aim for the season?


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 2, 2014)

ground lost already today...first .1 of the year for me.  Time to get my act together!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 3, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Thanks for the clarification my handicap is 18 at present but will possibly get re set when the season starts to 17 as it has gone up in the winter league.

Although having had a good round this week end my winter handicap could come down to 15.

Great way of making money for H4H.

Regards

Big Dog
		
Click to expand...

Assuming your winter handicaps aren't official and are just adjusted internally at your club they don't count for this. The handicap you use is your exact official CONGU handicap.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 3, 2014)

Latest update, again please check to make sure all your challenges are there. The ones in bold haven't been accepted as far as I can see.


[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]stevelev[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*20.4*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*stevelev*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Virtuocity*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*20.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]25.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]G_Mulligan[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*25.0*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*G_Mulligan*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*HarryMonk*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*18.0*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kiwifrog[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rob2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*12.5*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Rob2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*mashleyR7*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*12.3*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lefty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*13.9*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Twire*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*GB72*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*13.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*14.6*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*the hammer*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*GB72*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*13.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Whereditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wookie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]16.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]richart[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kozmos[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wheyayeman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pokerjoke[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]cookelad[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]JT77[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


I think BigDog (18.0??) is the only one still looking.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2014)

update yer sigs fellas- copy my format or choose your own- parity would be useful though


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			update yer sigs fellas- copy my format or choose your own- parity would be useful though
		
Click to expand...

They've only just fixed the signature settings so I've done mine now :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			They've only just fixed the signature settings so I've done mine now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

yes I know- been trying for 3 days then just noticed its fixed, must have been the covert IT gurus


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 4, 2014)

CMAC said:



			update yer sigs fellas- copy my format or choose your own- parity would be useful though
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 4, 2014)

CMAC said:



			update yer sigs fellas- copy my format or choose your own- parity would be useful though
		
Click to expand...

Are we supposed to update any changes to our opponent's h/c in our sig too, or is it to record the starting point?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Are we supposed to update any changes to our opponent's h/c in our sig too, or is it to record the starting point?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be doing a monthly update with all the matches and a history of handicaps month on month. Personally, I have enough trouble remembering to update my own handicap without doing Fundy's as well, but I will try


----------



## bozza (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd be up for entering this if it's not too late? 

Currently off 19.9 and hoping to get down to around 16 or lower.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2014)

bozza said:



			I'd be up for entering this if it's not too late? 

Currently off 19.9 and hoping to get down to around 16 or lower.
		
Click to expand...

It's never too late, take a look through the list in post #282 and send out a challenge to whoever you fancy. Failing that, Big Dog is looking for a challenger but you'll be giving him a 2 shot head start.


----------



## bozza (Mar 4, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's never too late, take a look through the list in post #282 and send out a challenge to whoever you fancy. Failing that, Big Dog is looking for a challenger but you'll be giving him a 2 shot head start.
		
Click to expand...

I'll challenge Big Dog if he is willing to accept?


----------



## IanG (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd be game for this too if there are any around my handicap of 18.7  still looking. 

cheers
Ian


----------



## CMAC (Mar 4, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Are we supposed to update any changes to our opponent's h/c in our sig too, or is it to record the starting point?
		
Click to expand...

your own as it happens and your opponents when Hawkeye does the monthly update, or you know yourself, whichever is easiest for all.


----------



## bozza (Mar 4, 2014)

IanG said:



			I'd be game for this too if there are any around my handicap of 18.7  still looking. 

cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Aye I'm kinda close so I can if you want? 

I'll still challenge Big Dog if he wants to?


----------



## IanG (Mar 4, 2014)

bozza said:



			Aye I'm kinda close so I can if you want? 


ok bozza , let the challenge commence. 

Ian
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Twin Lakes (Mar 4, 2014)

CMAC said:



			update yer sigs fellas- copy my format or choose your own- parity would be useful though
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## Swinger (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm up for this if anyone is interested in taking me on. 

I'm injured at the moment but should be back in action soon to put a load of .1's on top of my H/C.


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I'll be doing a monthly update with all the matches and a history of handicaps month on month. Personally, I have enough trouble remembering to update my own handicap without doing Fundy's as well, but I will try 

Click to expand...

If im injured it stays put, if not then randomly add a 0.1 every 2 or 3 weeks to mine and you wont be far out


----------



## Big-Dog (Mar 5, 2014)

I will accept the challenge if you are looking at challenging more than 1 or I am sorry I may still be looking.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 6, 2014)

bozza said:



			Aye I'm kinda close so I can if you want? 

I'll still challenge Big Dog if he wants to?
		
Click to expand...




Big-Dog said:



			I will accept the challenge if you are looking at challenging more than 1 or I am sorry I may still be looking.
		
Click to expand...

Just so I'm clear, can I put bozza vs Big-Dog down as well as Bozza vs IanG?


----------



## bozza (Mar 6, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Just so I'm clear, can I put bozza vs Big-Dog down as well as Bozza vs IanG?
		
Click to expand...

Aye stick me down for both, giving them both a head start so going to be a tough one but I'm up for the challenge.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

Forgotten who I have challenged but in the handicap start of season wash up my h/c is 5.4 :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Forgotten who I have challenged but in the handicap start of season wash up my h/c is 5.4 :thup:
		
Click to expand...


See post #282 (ish) you against jimbob.someroo i believe Phil


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			See post #282 (ish) you against jimbob.someroo i believe Phil
		
Click to expand...


Cheers mate - you're a star :thup:


----------



## Big-Dog (Mar 6, 2014)

Bozza,

Thanks for taking up the challenge really appreciate it and looking forward to the banter. On a side note played Hillside today and the course for this time of year was fantastic. All the very best for the coming season Hit em straight.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm off 20 exact at the moment. Anyone?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 7, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I'm off 20 exact at the moment. Anyone?
		
Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I'm off 20 exact at the moment. Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

If nobody comes forward over the weekend, I'll accommodate you, you a bigger bandito than me :smirk:


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 7, 2014)

Captain Ron if one blue will accept your challenge will you accept another and fish how do you fancy an all blue challenge. I am off 21.8


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Captain Ron if one blue will accept your challenge will you accept another and fish how do you fancy an all blue challenge. I am off 21.8
		
Click to expand...

I'm easy with that, your giving me a 1.5 head start though!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, I think this is all the matches, there are 47 in all. Again, the ones highlighted are the ones for which I haven't seen confirmation so please check them and your handicaps and let me know if anything needs changing.


[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]stevelev[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Captainron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*21.8*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Anotherdouble*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Captainron*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*20.0*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*20.4*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*stevelev*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Virtuocity*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*20.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]25.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]G_Mulligan[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*25.0*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*G_Mulligan*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*HarryMonk*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*18.0*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kiwifrog[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rob2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*12.5*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Rob2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*mashleyR7*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*12.3*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lefty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*13.9*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Twire*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*GB72*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*13.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*14.6*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*the hammer*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*GB72*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*13.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Whereditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wookie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]16.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]richart[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kozmos[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wheyayeman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pokerjoke[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]cookelad[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]JT77[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]19.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bozza[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]IanG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]19.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bozza[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Big-Dog[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 7, 2014)

Not sure if it's too late to get involved in this, I'm off 19.4 if someone wants to take me on?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 7, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Not sure if it's too late to get involved in this, I'm off 19.4 if someone wants to take me on?
		
Click to expand...

Im game. Im off 19.7


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 7, 2014)

Phil, payent details are in richart and rickg's signature.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 7, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im game. Im off 19.7
		
Click to expand...

Excellent! As you'll see from my signature, I haven't made much progress in 2 years to date....


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 7, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm easy with that, your giving me a 1.5 head start though!
		
Click to expand...

Gives me a good incentive mate. I am ok with that


----------



## Captainron (Mar 7, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Gives me a good incentive mate. I am ok with that
		
Click to expand...

Superb lads. Looking forward to it. Paid my subs today. Now just want to get onto the course. You guys are welcome to come along to Spalding and we can have a little head to head.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 7, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Superb lads. Looking forward to it. Paid my subs today. Now just want to get onto the course. You guys are welcome to come along to Spalding and we can have a little head to head.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer captain but that's along way from rural Bognor Regis


----------



## bozza (Mar 8, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Bozza,

Thanks for taking up the challenge really appreciate it and looking forward to the banter. On a side note played Hillside today and the course for this time of year was fantastic. All the very best for the coming season Hit em straight.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, hope you have a good season but not too good! haha.


----------



## Slicer30 (Mar 10, 2014)

After a long hiatus from the forum and golf, I return to do duel with aylesbury park in saturdays rollup

I am off 14.1 so be willing to take on anyone in that range.

Where is kid2? Fancy a rematch?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 10, 2014)

Slicer30 said:



			After a long hiatus from the forum and golf, I return to do duel with aylesbury park in saturdays rollup

I am off 14.1 so be willing to take on anyone in that range.

Where is kid2? Fancy a rematch?
		
Click to expand...


Id say he wouldnt mind  , he is off 9.5 or 9.7 now tho mate


----------



## kozmos (Mar 10, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			OK, I think this is all the matches, there are 47 in all. Again, the ones highlighted are the ones for which I haven't seen confirmation so please check them and your handicaps and let me know if anything needs changing.


[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 1*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 2*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.3
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.2
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.6
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]21.8
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]stevelev
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.4
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.3
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.0
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Captainron
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*21.8*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Anotherdouble*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Captainron*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*20.0*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*20.4*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*stevelev*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Virtuocity*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*20.6*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]25.0
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]G_Mulligan
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*25.0*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*G_Mulligan*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*HarryMonk*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*18.0*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.9
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kiwifrog
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.5
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rob2
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*12.5*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Rob2*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*mashleyR7*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*12.3*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lefty
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*13.9*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Twire*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*GB72*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*13.6*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*14.6*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*the hammer*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*GB72*
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*13.6*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.5
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Whereditgo
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18.0
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.0
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Junior
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.0
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.0
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wookie
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]16.0
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.6
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]richart
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kozmos
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.0
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.4
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.0
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.4
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wheyayeman
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pokerjoke
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.6
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.4
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]cookelad
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]JT77
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]19.9
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bozza
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]IanG
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.7
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]19.9
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bozza
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Big-Dog
[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.0
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


Click to expand...

have I got this right highest handicap wins


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2014)

kozmos said:



			have I got this right highest handicap wins 

Click to expand...

 Gone up to 10.7 after last weekend. If you don't play this year you will win.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone want to challenge me, I'm off 12.3. I had a net 69 on Sunday which didn't get me a cut


----------



## rob2 (Mar 10, 2014)

Check back, I challenged you a couple of weeks back (I am off 12.5).

Thought you had bottled it..... 

Rob


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh bugger, I didn't notice it, sorry. 

Fancy a three way?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2014)

If its not too late I will take someone on , currently 9.6


----------



## Slicer30 (Mar 10, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Id say he wouldnt mind  , he is off 9.5 or 9.7 now tho mate 

Click to expand...

Fair play to him, yep he would probably want more of a tussle with someone on a similar hcap, he breezed past me last year.

Right - 14.1 looking for challengers, aiming for 10 this year after last years poor effort


----------



## rob2 (Mar 10, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Oh bugger, I didn't notice it, sorry. 

Fancy a three way?
		
Click to expand...

I thought you`d never ask treacle..... 

Game on. 

Rob


----------



## kozmos (Mar 10, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			If its not too late I will take someone on , currently 9.6
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that challenge!!


----------



## kozmos (Mar 10, 2014)

richart; If you don't play this year you will win.;)[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			:rofl: not likely sir!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2014)

kozmos said:



			I'll take that challenge!!
		
Click to expand...

OK you're on! 

23 down to a 11 in a year that's some going. :thup:


----------



## the hammer (Mar 10, 2014)

Slicer30 said:



			Fair play to him, yep he would probably want more of a tussle with someone on a similar hcap, he breezed past me last year.

Right - 14.1 looking for challengers, aiming for 10 this year after last years poor effort
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that, no response from GB72, if that's ok.


----------



## kozmos (Mar 10, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			OK you're on! 

23 down to a 11 in a year that's some going. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.. am still adjusting to the new handicap, so like richart you can probably put you're feet up a couple months at least...   Good luck fella!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2014)

kozmos said:



			Cheers.. am still adjusting to the new handicap, so like richart you can probably put you're feet up a couple months at least...   Good luck fella!
		
Click to expand...

No chance of that I start my 10,000hrs of practice this week.


----------



## kozmos (Mar 10, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			No chance of that I start my 10,000hrs of practice this week.

Click to expand...

Touche :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 11, 2014)

kozmos said:



			Touche :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 11, 2014)

We're up to 50 challenges so Â£500 for H4H :thup: There are now just 4 challenges (highlighted) that haven't been accepted. Once again please check and make sure all your challenges are there and handicaps are correct.


[TABLE="class: Grid, width: 50"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 1*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Player 2*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Feb*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Virtuocity[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]stevelev[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]20.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Captainron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fish[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]21.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Captainron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*20.4*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*stevelev*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Virtuocity*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*20.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Drawboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pbrown7582[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Alex1975[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]25.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]G_Mulligan[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]backwoodsman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]20.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*25.0*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*G_Mulligan*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*HarryMonk*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*18.0*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kiwifrog[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rob2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]fenwayrich[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rob2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mashleyR7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]13.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twire[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lefty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*13.9*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Twire*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*GB72*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*13.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*14.6*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*the hammer*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*vs*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*GB72*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*13.6*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]14.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]the hammer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Slicer30[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]14.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Andy808[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]evahakool[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Bladeplayer[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]11.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bluewolf[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Birchy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Break90[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Whereditgo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Chiefi0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]tsped83[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.1[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]chrisd[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]john0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.2[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]CMAC[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Sponge1980[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Crow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Twin Lakes[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]6.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FairwayDodger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]17.8[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]El Bandito[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Fundy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Jimbob.Someroo[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Liverpoolphil[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.5[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Junior[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Beggsy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lincoln Quaker[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]9.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]louise_a[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Siren[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Lump[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Imurg[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Rooter[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]15.3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]15.0[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wookie[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]16.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]10.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]richart[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kozmos[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RickG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Region3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]6.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]16.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Stuey01[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Daveyboy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]17.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]12.7[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]TheJezster[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]RobRob[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]12.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]8.3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wabinaz[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]mcbroon[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]7.8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]5.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Wheyayeman[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]pokerjoke[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]5.6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]7.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]cookelad[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]JT77[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]8.4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]19.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bozza[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]IanG[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]19.9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]bozza[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Big-Dog[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]18.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]19.4[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]Canary_Yellow[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]PhilTheFragger[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]19.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]9.6[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]vs[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]kozmos[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]11.0[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 11, 2014)

If anyone needs a challenge partner I would be happy to stump up a tenner for this. My handicap is 18.0 which I have every intention of lowering over the coming months however I have joined a new club which I'm told is quite tricky and I've not even played it yet


----------



## IanG (Mar 11, 2014)

Martin70 said:



			If anyone needs a challenge partner I would be happy to stump up a tenner for this. My handicap is 18.0 which I have every intention of lowering over the coming months however I have joined a new club which I'm told is quite tricky and I've not even played it yet 

Click to expand...

I'm happy to take up a second challenge if you're up for it. 
Ian


----------



## Slicer30 (Mar 11, 2014)

the hammer said:



			I'll take that, no response from GB72, if that's ok.
		
Click to expand...



Yep sounds good - let battle commence


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 11, 2014)

IanG said:



			I'm happy to take up a second challenge if you're up for it. 
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me


----------



## the hammer (Mar 11, 2014)

Slicer30 said:



			Yep sounds good - let battle commence 

Click to expand...

good stuff, this time last year I was 18.6, never been lower than your h/cap!!! looking forward to it.


----------



## Slicer30 (Mar 12, 2014)

the hammer said:



			good stuff, this time last year I was 18.6, never been lower than your h/cap!!! looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Hawkeye - my handicap was wrong, its actually 14.2.  My head start over thehammer is shrinking already


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Slicer30 said:



			Hawkeye - my handicap was wrong, its actually 14.2.  My head start over thehammer is shrinking already 

Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2014)

Bit of a problem. Bluewolf has been handed a new handicap of 6 :rofl:

That means I need a new challenger. 

In the meantime Bluewolf might as well just stick a tenner in now and save any messing :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 12, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Bit of a problem. Bluewolf has been handed a new handicap of 6 :rofl:

That means I need a new challenger. 

In the meantime Bluewolf might as well just stick a tenner in now and save any messing :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry matey.. But if you're confident that you'll shoot some good scores, we can still do it...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 12, 2014)

Bit late to the party as not been online much lately. But 11.8 and happy to partake if anyone is still looking in that area.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 12, 2014)

Slicer30 said:



			Yep sounds good - let battle commence 

Click to expand...

Really Sorry everyone, totally missed this, stiil up for a challenge


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 13, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Bit late to the party as not been online much lately. But 11.8 and happy to partake if anyone is still looking in that area.
		
Click to expand...

How about challenging me, i'm off 12.3 and feeling confident!


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 13, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			How about challenging me, i'm off 12.3 and feeling confident!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me your optimism nicely balanced out by my pesimism


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 14, 2014)

First blood to me!
4 under par and 2 under CSS gives me a cut of .6 to 17.3.


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			First blood to me!
4 under par and 2 under CSS gives me a cut of .6 to 17.3.
		
Click to expand...

Good scoring. :thup:

Get that sig updated!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 14, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			First blood to me!
4 under par and 2 under CSS gives me a cut of .6 to 17.3.
		
Click to expand...

Well played that man :thup: A solid buffer for me today, Fundy is safe... for now.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 14, 2014)

Crow said:



			Good scoring. :thup:

Get that sig updated!
		
Click to expand...

Internet Explorer was having a headfit and not letting me edit my sig. All done now. :clap:


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 14, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Well played that man :thup: A solid buffer for me today, Fundy is safe... for now.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. 
Got a tough challenge tomorrow in the mens matchplay final against a guy who, up until today, I had to give 5 shots but with my cut to 17 and him gaining .1 now have to give him SEVEN shots! 
Going to have to play better than ever to beat him as he is a bit of a bandit on his day.


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Thanks guys. 
Got a tough challenge tomorrow in the mens matchplay final against a guy who, up until today, I had to give 5 shots but with my cut to 17 and him gaining .1 now have to give him SEVEN shots! 
Going to have to play better than ever to beat him as he is a bit of a bandit on his day.
		
Click to expand...

You're on a roll, go get him!


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			First blood to me!
4 under par and 2 under CSS gives me a cut of .6 to 17.3.
		
Click to expand...

Qualifiers already, I've got to wait another 5 weeks yet :rant:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 15, 2014)

Fish said:



			Qualifiers already, I've got to wait another 5 weeks yet :rant:
		
Click to expand...

Wow that's quite some wait, we have qualifiers all year round. I have already been cut 1.3 this year


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 15, 2014)

Crow said:



			You're on a roll, go get him!
		
Click to expand...

Went and got him with a 3 and 1 win. 
I'm a very happy chappy at the moment as it's my first board comp win to boot.


----------



## kozmos (Mar 15, 2014)

After four poor qualifiers of +6 +14 +14 +6 with a slight dodgy back, put the hours in this week, stayed positive and patient then finally got my reward today.. gross 77! missing 3 birdies on 14-15-16 and the ones coming back :angry:... new handicap 10.5!! I'm coming for you boys...


----------



## evahakool (Mar 16, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			First blood to me!
4 under par and 2 under CSS gives me a cut of .6 to 17.3.
		
Click to expand...

Well played good to get a cut so early in the season,our quailifiers don't start for April.

Also congrats for your matchplay win.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 16, 2014)

evahakool said:



			Well played good to get a cut so early in the season,our quailifiers don't start for April.

Also congrats for your matchplay win.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I normally get in a low score or two early on then do nothing for the rest of the season. I like receptive greens!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			Qualifiers already, I've got to wait another 5 weeks yet :rant:
		
Click to expand...

same here.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2014)

kozmos said:



			new handicap 10.5!! I'm coming for you boys... 

Click to expand...

Picked up a .1 at the weekend HFH challenge pressure taking its toll.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 17, 2014)

I rocked up on Sunday and was told that I could only hand in 3 supplementary cards this year?! Decided not to use one of my 'lives' until I was playing well rather than my second round in 6 months.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 18, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I rocked up on Sunday and was told that I could only hand in 3 supplementary cards this year?! Decided not to use one of my 'lives' until I was playing well rather than my second round in 6 months.
		
Click to expand...

best play some comps and pick up some silverware then!


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 18, 2014)

Still no qualifiers for another 4 weeks 

Suppose it gives me some time to sort myself out.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 18, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I rocked up on Sunday and was told that I could only hand in 3 supplementary cards this year?! Decided not to use one of my 'lives' until I was playing well rather than my second round in 6 months.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were allowed up to 10?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry matey.. But if you're confident that you'll shoot some good scores, we can still do it...

Click to expand...

Im confident of shooting good scores pal but it will take about 27 consecutive good rounds to have a chance :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I rocked up on Sunday and was told that I could only hand in 3 supplementary cards this year?! Decided not to use one of my 'lives' until I was playing well rather than my second round in 6 months.
		
Click to expand...




HawkeyeMS said:



			I thought you were allowed up to 10?
		
Click to expand...

You are, they've got it mixed up, I think its only Cat1's that have been reduced to 3 per annum.


----------



## kozmos (Mar 19, 2014)

kozmos said:



			After four poor qualifiers of +6 +14 +14 +6 with a slight dodgy back, put the hours in this week, stayed positive and patient then finally got my reward today.. gross 77! missing 3 birdies on 14-15-16 and the ones coming back :angry:... new handicap 10.5!! I'm coming for you boys... 

Click to expand...

Edit- got cut an extra shot ESR :whoo:


----------



## Siren (Mar 20, 2014)

First cut of the year down 0.3 to 14.7.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 21, 2014)

Siren said:



			First cut of the year down 0.3 to 14.7.
		
Click to expand...

Good work fella! glad i didnt take you on!


----------



## Big-Dog (Mar 21, 2014)

All these people loosing shots already we have another couple of weeks buT according to the weather forecast it will be snowing!!

All the best to everyone  for the coming season hit em straight (ish) and long (ish).

Looking forward to making a dint in the old handicap this year and also getting my sonwho is 8 playing (he hits it over 100 yds now).

Good luck lads and here is to a good one.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 22, 2014)

First qualifier of the year today. Shot net71, par 70 SSS 70.  I had a quadruple in there so that will be rounded down by 1 to a net double. So depending on CSS it'll be buffer or a small cut.
Played crap and still buffered, so I feel like a few good scores are on the way.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 23, 2014)

Woohoo! CSS up to 71 so that's a 0.3 cut for me to 16.4 and a reduction in playing handicap to 16.
Onwards and downwards!


----------



## Elmo (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey there I'm new on here and wondering if anyone wants a challenge?  I'm off 7.7 at the moment, going to play in the first medal of the year on Saturday.  Any takers?  Cheers


----------



## kozmos (Mar 25, 2014)

Elmo said:



			Hey there I'm new on here and wondering if anyone wants a challenge?  I'm off 7.7 at the moment, going to play in the first medal of the year on Saturday.  Any takers?  Cheers 

Click to expand...

I'll take this challenge....:mmm:


----------



## Elmo (Mar 25, 2014)

kozmos said:



			I'll take this challenge....:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Top stuff!  Have a good season buddy!


----------



## Simbo (Mar 28, 2014)

Fantastic thread, well done everybody who's involved! great banter here for a great cause,

I'm a bit late to the mix as iv been on the practice range instead of the ipad!, haha

If it's not to late I'm up for a challenge. 6.6 is mines just now. Anybody want to lose a tenner??. Lol


----------



## 2blue (Mar 29, 2014)

Simbo said:



			Fantastic thread, well done everybody who's involved! great banter here for a great cause,

I'm a bit late to the mix as iv been on the practice range instead of the ipad!, haha

If it's not to late I'm up for a challenge. 6.6 is mines just now. Anybody want to lose a tenner??. Lol
		
Click to expand...

I'll take your challenge matey.....  I'm 11.8......  a Tenner for a good cause which ever way it goes.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone around 14.7 fancy the challenge?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 31, 2014)

Seems that despite accepting someone's challenge I am still looking. 11.8 currently with qualifiers due to start next week.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 31, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Anyone around 14.7 fancy the challenge?
		
Click to expand...

I'll take you on Marc if Simbo isn't accepting the challenge I put to him...  have PM'd him & awaiting response


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 31, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Seems that despite accepting someone's challenge I am still looking. 11.8 currently with qualifiers due to start next week.
		
Click to expand...

12.3 here Greg already 2 on the go but happy to give another tenner to a good cause!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 31, 2014)

2blue said:



			I'll take you on Marc if Simbo isn't accepting the challenge I put to him...  have PM'd him & awaiting response 

Click to expand...

Giving 5.2 shots away that confident!


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 31, 2014)

Challenge anyone around the 20 mark I hope to start tumbling soon:fore:


----------



## 2blue (Mar 31, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Giving 5.2 shots away that confident! 

Click to expand...

Ahhhhh.....  thought it was the amount you reduced, not head to head raw score......  ooophs 

Looking for someone close to 11.8


----------



## richart (Mar 31, 2014)

2blue said:



			Ahhhhh.....  thought it was the amount you reduced, not head to head raw score......  ooophs 

Looking for someone close to 11.8
		
Click to expand...

 I'm 10.7 and rising if you fancy your chances.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 1, 2014)

2blue said:



			Ahhhhh.....  thought it was the amount you reduced, not head to head raw score......  ooophs 

Looking for someone close to 11.8
		
Click to expand...

Greginfife And Richart


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 1, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Seems that despite accepting someone's challenge I am still looking. 11.8 currently with qualifiers due to start next week.
		
Click to expand...

I have you against MashleyR7


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 1, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Challenge anyone around the 20 mark I hope to start tumbling soon:fore:
		
Click to expand...

You are on my list against G_Mulligan


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 1, 2014)

Once yesterdays challenges are confirmed, can you either post here or PM me so I can add them to the list. I am going to do the March update in the next day or so and it would be good to have a complete list.

Cheers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2014)

5.7 :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 1, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I have you against MashleyR7
		
Click to expand...

On checking MashleyR7 seems to have accepted another challenge per his sig.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 1, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			On checking MashleyR7 seems to have accepted another challenge per his sig.
		
Click to expand...


Hmmm


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 1, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			if he has just gone I will take Harry Monk off 18 instead
		
Click to expand...

Completely missed this but if your game I am in


----------



## 2blue (Apr 2, 2014)

2blue said:



			Ahhhhh.....  thought it was the amount you reduced, not head to head raw score......  ooophs 

Looking for someone close to 11.8
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Simbo... you'll have to find a more realistic challenge



richart said:



			I'm 10.7 and rising if you fancy your chances.

Click to expand...

Looks like I have a new, more realistic challenge:thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 2, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Completely missed this but if your game I am in
		
Click to expand...

I just sent you a PM, without an accurate or official handicap this is going to be difficult to do fairly. As soon as you get it, let me know and if G_Mulligan is still happy with it I will add you to the list.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 2, 2014)

2blue said:



			Sorry Simbo... you'll have to find a more realistic challenge


Looks like I have a new, more realistic challenge:thup:
		
Click to expand...

So 2blue vs Richart is on then?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 2, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			On checking MashleyR7 seems to have accepted another challenge per his sig.
		
Click to expand...

I did take your challenge but not been able to update my sig to reflect both!! You are on my son!!


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So 2blue vs Richart is on then?
		
Click to expand...

 yes good with me.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 2, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So 2blue vs Richart is on then?
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			yes good with me.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok....  game on then :thup:

Unable to edit Signature at present, for some reason


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 2, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I did take your challenge but not been able to update my sig to reflect both!! You are on my son!!
		
Click to expand...

Let battle commence... Well week Saturday when our qualifiers finally get going.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2014)

14.7 anyone...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Challenge anyone around the 20 mark I hope to start tumbling soon:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Late to the party on this one but I'm off 20 if you wanna go for it :cheers:


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 5, 2014)

First medal round this afternoon, long story short gone up .1


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 5, 2014)

subject to confirmation from the handicap secretary, i should be getting 0.9 cut.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			14.7 anyone...
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for donating another tenner to the cause if no-one else wants your challenge.

14.2 and rising already


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 6, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			subject to confirmation from the handicap secretary, i should be getting 0.9 cut.
		
Click to expand...


back on the course this morning, checked the results and with css of 71 my 68 resulted in a 0.9 reduction

16.9 :clap:


----------



## SVB (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi, V.late as ever but 13.5 anyone?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 10, 2014)

Leftie said:



			I'm up for donating another tenner to the cause if no-one else wants your challenge.

14.2 and rising already 

Click to expand...

You're on!

I'm up to 14.9 already.


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in the red against all my 3 opponents after a little .4 surprise cut this week :smirk:


----------



## kozmos (Apr 12, 2014)

1.6 cut for me ....  ....turns out css was 73 on the day,  master scoreboard also tried to cut me an extra 2 shots esr but our club sec spared my blushes and denied it... not complaining though!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 12, 2014)

kozmos said:



			1.6 cut for me ....  ....turns out css was 73 on the day,  master scoreboard also tried to cut me an extra 2 shots esr but our club sec spared my blushes and denied it... not complaining though!!
		
Click to expand...

Your H/S is going against the guidelines issued by the English Golf Union when they published the CONGU UHS seminars which discussed the guidelines surrounding the ESR trial.....

"_A player returning a -4 or better score is monitored within the system for future good scores. The second -4 or better score results in an adjustment in accordance with the table. Committees are required to authorise this adjustment. *Please DO NOT decline this adjustment *_"

Disclaimer: The above assumes you play in England.....


----------



## kozmos (Apr 12, 2014)

rickg said:



			Your H/S is going against the guidelines issued by the English Golf Union when they published the CONGU UHS seminars which discussed the guidelines surrounding the ESR trial.....

"_A player returning a -4 or better score is monitored within the system for future good scores. The second -4 or better score results in an adjustment in accordance with the table. Committees are required to authorise this adjustment. *Please DO NOT decline this adjustment *_"

Disclaimer: The above assumes you play in England.....

Click to expand...

Naughty secretary :smirk:
He also penalised our group 1 stroke each in our medal this morning for slow play ne:
Somebody phoned in off the course and snitched on us, unbelievable!  We we're only on the 5th hole and let a two ball behind go through because we were searching for a lost ball... the club sec met up with us on the 8th and told us we have till the 13th to catch up.
By the time we had putted out on the long par 4 13th the group behind hadnt even teed off an the 2ball in front hadn't even reached the 14th green,  which needs to be clear as you can reach it with driver being a dog leg left... yet we still was made an example of.
Oh well, it is what it is I guess. ......


----------



## Slicer30 (Apr 14, 2014)

Up to 14.5 and new handicap of 15.  The run of 0.1 continues.

Thehammer, at this rate you will soon be in the lead


----------



## SVB (Apr 14, 2014)

kozmos said:



			Naughty secretary :smirk:
He also penalised our group 1 stroke each in our medal this morning for slow play ne:
Somebody phoned in off the course and snitched on us, unbelievable!  We we're only on the 5th hole and let a two ball behind go through because we were searching for a lost ball... the club sec met up with us on the 8th and told us we have till the 13th to catch up.
By the time we had putted out on the long par 4 13th the group behind hadnt even teed off an the 2ball in front hadn't even reached the 14th green,  which needs to be clear as you can reach it with driver being a dog leg left... yet we still was made an example of.
Oh well, it is what it is I guess. ......
		
Click to expand...

Seems extreme / OTT given the situation you describe.  What was the overall round time for your 3 or 4 ball?

S


----------



## Twin Lakes (Apr 14, 2014)

Another 0.1 for me this weekend. I'm playing to about 15 at the moment!!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 14, 2014)

Should be playing my first comp of the year this Sunday but after the pain I once again endured in my right arm during the first 9 holes of Saturdays round I'm not holding out for a spectacular result 

Anyone else suffer with this? Imagine tennis elbow but on the inside of the arm? I lift heavy weights in the gym 4 times a week with very little bother from it then bam a few swings in on the course and my whole arm from the joint outwards goes dead with a fair amount of pain thrown in for good measure... After 8 holes or so it eases greatly and doesn't bother me too much. Very strange  

I hope it will pass in time but if not I fear the worse... No gym and no golf for a while :angry:


----------



## kozmos (Apr 14, 2014)

SVB said:



			Seems extreme / OTT given the situation you describe.  What was the overall round time for your 3 or 4 ball?

S
		
Click to expand...

We teed off at 9.08am and finished at 20  past 1... so four hours 10 mins.... we were a 3 ball like every other group bar 1 the 2 we let through. I did mention to him back at the club house about mobiles being used on the course but that didn't go down to well


----------



## Elmo (Apr 15, 2014)

Another 0.1 for me at the weekend.  Was going ok, looking at a buffer then Bam!  Two balls out of bounds on the 17th.  This is getting pretty tasty now Kozmos!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Leftie said:



			I'm up for donating another tenner to the cause if no-one else wants your challenge.

14.2 and rising already 

Click to expand...

I'm up to 15.1 already, so you're in good company. :/


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm in the red against all my 3 opponents after a little .4 surprise cut this week :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Git... 

Just letting you have a bit of a head start, that's all. But intrigued how come you managed a .4 cut off a Cat3 handicap?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm in the red against all my 3 opponents after a little .4 surprise cut this week :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Erm 4 opponents lad

20.0	Captainron	vs	Fish	20.3

And you're down in 1 as I'm down to 14.6.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 19, 2014)

Horrific week (both golf and weather wise) last week saw me shoot a 94 (nett 82) and a 0.1 back for 11.9. 
Forward one week to glorious sunshine and properly manicured fairways and greens I managed a fairly respectable 81 nett 69 (CSS estimated at 70) so may get a small cut from that, need to wait and see.
Couple of proper horror holes on par 5 8th (ball in to thick fir trees) and par 4 15 (easiest hole on the course and another tree encounter) carding a 7 and 6 respectively, so report card on that one is; pleased with result but could do better. 

So I am 11.9 awaiting what the final results for today will bring but pleased I was sitting tied 2nd when I left.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 19, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Should be playing my first comp of the year this Sunday but after the pain I once again endured in my right arm during the first 9 holes of Saturdays round I'm not holding out for a spectacular result 

Anyone else suffer with this?* Imagine tennis elbow but on the inside of the arm*? I lift heavy weights in the gym 4 times a week with very little bother from it then bam a few swings in on the course and my whole arm from the joint outwards goes dead with a fair amount of pain thrown in for good measure... After 8 holes or so it eases greatly and doesn't bother me too much. Very strange  

I hope it will pass in time but if not I fear the worse... No gym and no golf for a while :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I was diagnosed with golfers elbow two years ago and it was bloody sore. Anti-inflammatory gels and stretching exercises got me right again in a couple of months. 
One good exercise is rotate your wrist to as near 180 degrees as you can so that it opens and flexes your elbow, lean on it gently and then apply gentle pressure until it starts to hurt, then stop. 10 reps, 3 times with 5 mins in between. 
The more you do it the more pressure you can apply and that stretches out the tendon.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Erm 4 opponents lad

20.0	Captainron	vs	Fish	20.3

And you're down in 1 as I'm down to 14.6.
		
Click to expand...

a 5.4 cut


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 19, 2014)

0.2 cut so down to 11.7. Not much but a step in the right direction.


----------



## Siren (Apr 21, 2014)

Down 1.2 Saturday, probably back up 0.1 today but until thats official down to 13.6


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2014)

I was saved by reductions only this weekend but I feel that my 97 gross (25 over par) deserves at least 0.5 back.


----------



## Twin Lakes (Apr 21, 2014)

Crow said:



			I was saved by reductions only this weekend but I feel that my 97 gross (25 over par) deserves at least 0.5 back.
		
Click to expand...

At least................:mmm:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 21, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			0.2 cut so down to 11.7. Not much but a step in the right direction.
		
Click to expand...

Well played, you're in the lead already I shot a 84 net 72 so got 0.1 back on to put me on 12.4! Not that start I was hoping for a bad back hampered my concentration this week.


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2014)

Twin Lakes said:



			At least................:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't pretty, 14 over after 4 holes so you could say that I rallied a bit.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 22, 2014)

Up 0.2 for me this weekend and my trusty putter is now firmly on the naughty step. Fundy has a big lead now but Jimbob had the same last year and I reeled him in so there's still hope. Two comps in the next 2 weekends will hopefully see some in-roads made.


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Up 0.2 for me this weekend and my trusty putter is now firmly on the naughty step. Fundy has a big lead now but Jimbob had the same last year and I reeled him in so there's still hope. Two comps in the next 2 weekends will hopefully see some in-roads made.
		
Click to expand...

The backs not at its best currently so will be resting now in a nice lead  next comp not until Saturday week and greens still likely to be a bit bumpy from being tined then


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 22, 2014)

fundy said:



			The backs not at its best currently so will be resting now in a nice lead  next comp not until Saturday week and greens still likely to be a bit bumpy from being tined then 

Click to expand...

I developed a bit of a twinge in my back on Sunday but I think that was due to RSI caused by having to address 39 putts


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I developed a bit of a twinge in my back on Sunday but I think that was due to RSI caused by having to address 39 putts 

Click to expand...

Ouch!!!! And i was moaning at 32 the other day (and ordering another new putter hehe)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 22, 2014)

fundy said:



			Ouch!!!! And i was moaning at 32 the other day (and ordering another new putter hehe)
		
Click to expand...

HaHa, I had 32 on Friday and thought it was terrible considering I was chipping close, Sunday was a complete meltdown and very out of character for me, I've been averaging a shade over 30 so far this year. Having thought about it, I think I was decelerating as the greens are a lot quicker than they were before I went on holiday and I was a bit unsure of them. I'm sure it's nothing too serious, you can't turn into bad putter overnight (I hope)


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			Git... 

Just letting you have a bit of a head start, that's all. But intrigued how come you managed a .4 cut off a Cat3 handicap?
		
Click to expand...

I appealed a 0.1 in a open where I couldn't finish the last 2 holes through no fault of my own and I was 4 under handicap at the time!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 22, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Well played, you're in the lead already I shot a 84 net 72 so got 0.1 back on to put me on 12.4! Not that start I was hoping for a bad back hampered my concentration this week.
		
Click to expand...

It will come mate, not good about your back though. 
I played terrible the previous week for 0.1 back then not bad this week so it can happen at any time. Swing away


----------



## Siren (Apr 22, 2014)

13.7 official


----------



## RobRob (Apr 23, 2014)

well due to an me changing clubs I went from 12.6 to 13 dead without swinging a club, then i have put 3 bad comps in so back to 13.3


----------



## dez1993 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi,
Im studying the effects the mental state has on golf performance. I would really appreciate if you would anonymously participate in this research by filling out this questionnaire. It should take up to 5 minutes to complete. All data is for academic uses only and I encourage you to be as honest as possible. Here is the link:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7NPR3RJ

Thank you very much,

James


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2014)

Actually, probably the best survey that I've done on here.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 23, 2014)

2nd medal of the season tonight, played quite well but a treble and a double have put me up another .1. So I'm now at 5.2. Game on CMAC, game on.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 23, 2014)

Missed buffer by 1 point at the weekend so up another 0.1 for me. My challengers are just being lured into a false sense of security


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 23, 2014)

Played in my first comp of the year today and after suffering with golfers elbow in my right arm for months I must say today it was the best it's felt for ages, anyway...

I played in the St George's stableford today and teed off at 3:30PM with the rain pouring and the wind blowing... After a good start and 2 opening pars my putter went ice cold and over the entire round I had FIVE 3 putts. Having not played in rain for a while I really couldn't get to grips with the speed on the greens. I also did a Tiger (Masters 13) after a superbly struck 9 iron hit the pin on the back upper tear of a 2 tear green and come all the way back down and off the front of the green leaving me a very difficult up and down... I was raging &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;

I did manage to rally and par 3 of the last 4 holes to give me a final score of 37 points but it really should have been at least 40 points thinking back, but after 0 practice and for the first comp of the year in difficult weather conditions I suppose I will have to be happy with the small cut coming my way. 

I doubt 37 points will win the comp as the weather was good early in the day so scoring would have been easier.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			a 5.4 cut 

Click to expand...

and I reckon  theres still plenty more to come off yet!

well palyed captainron :thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			and I reckon  theres still plenty more to come off yet!

well palyed captainron :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't he a single digit player but for some reason it elapsed and then put 3 cards in and got a silly handicap, I remember reading something along those lines :mmm:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Wasn't he a single digit player but for some reason it elapsed and then put 3 cards in and got a silly handicap, I remember reading something along those lines :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Cameron had an unofficial golfshake handicap and when he joined Spalding he put in the cards that he used a putter the whole round to get himself a 20 handicap  As I marked one card for him I can honestly say he was shocking for the cards as I brought him down to my level . What 20 handicapper hits a 2 iron flush onto a 190 yard par 3 into a 3 club wind  No wonder he got a 6 shot cut :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cameron had an unofficial golfshake handicap and when he joined Spalding he put in the cards that he used a putter the whole round to get himself a 20 handicap  As I marked one card for him I can honestly say he was shocking for the cards as I brought him down to my level . What 20 handicapper hits a 2 iron flush onto a 190 yard par 3 into a 3 club wind  No wonder he got a 6 shot cut :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

More like, what's a so-called 20 handicapper doing carrying a 2 iron 

What was the 'unofficial' Golfshake handicap which will have some bearing on ability as it works like a slope system if your putting all your scores in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			More like, what's a so-called 20 handicapper doing carrying a 2 iron 

What was the 'unofficial' Golfshake handicap which will have some bearing on ability as it works like a slope system if your putting all your scores in.
		
Click to expand...

I know and its a Mizuno bladed 2 iron  20 handicap my  
I don't know anything about this golfshake handicap thing but I would be guessing that you put all your scores in everytime.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 24, 2014)

golfshake is a handicap tracker but you do record all your scores so don't have the qualifier issues most of us do. does a great job if you want to track your progress without being a club member. think it was single digit h/cap on there.

That bladed 2 iron goes a treat! played with captainron and LQ at woodhall in KOK and not sure about LQ dragging him down that much I seem to recall a few birdies especially on par 3's ......


----------



## Leftie (Apr 24, 2014)

Played with Captainron last year at Gainsborough.

He is one of the few Forumers who can genuinely *carry* 300 yds off the tee. Not a lot of run though when it eventually comes down.  

Distances measured with a skycaddy - when we could find the ball that is ................


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Played with Captainron last year at Gainsborough.

He is one of the few Forumers who can genuinely *carry* 300 yds off the tee. Not a lot of run though when it eventually comes down.  

Distances measured with a skycaddy - when we could find the ball that is ................
		
Click to expand...

I've been well and truly had then


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			I've been well and truly had then 

Click to expand...

Why? Are you against Ron in the challenge?


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Why? Are you against Ron in the challenge?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I forgot he was my 4th, he was hanging around for a while, I now know why 

I'll just have to make sure I win the other 3 :smirk:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Yeah, I forgot he was my 4th, he was hanging around for a while, I now know why 

I'll just have to make sure I win the other 3 :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

As soon as you took him on I knew you was going to be a tenner light in September


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As soon as you took him on I knew you was going to be a tenner light in September 

Click to expand...

I've got him pretty well laid off though :smirk:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 24, 2014)

Lol he plays to around 8 or so normally doesn't he?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 24, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Lol he plays to around 8 or so normally doesn't he?
		
Click to expand...

At woodhall in the KOK he was way under when he NR'd through embarrassment, he would have won by 8 or 9 if he hadnt picked up :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 24, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			At woodhall in the KOK he was way under when he NR'd through embarrassment, he would have won by 8 or 9 if he hadnt picked up :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You sure you didn't pick his ball up it was only 2 yards off the green!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh dear oh dear. Another medal round tonight and another .1 onto the handicap. Felt I played well too but just couldn't score, short game and putting not as sharp as they could be. Got another medal tomorrow and on Sunday so could well be up to 6 by Sunday tea time. This is starting to mirror my start to last season. Hopefully things will improve.


----------



## IanG (Apr 26, 2014)

Pleasing 0.9 cut on the back of an excellent medal round today  - still not good enough to win, but encouraging nonetheless. Onwards and downwards  

Downside is I get one less shot in the singles board comp tie I'm playing tomorrow!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 26, 2014)

Change of fortunes today, managed to grind out a one over 71 at an open at a different course. Won 1st gross and got a cut of .1.


----------



## bozza (Apr 27, 2014)

33 points for me today for the first qualifier of the season. 

Should buffer as there was only 3 people out if the morning players that played under h/c so that should bump the CSS up a shot or 2.


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2014)

Sponge1980 said:



			Change of fortunes today, managed to grind out a one over 71 at an open at a different course. Won 1st gross and got a cut of .1.
		
Click to expand...

good golf sir, vwp


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 27, 2014)

fundy said:



			good golf sir, vwp
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Fundy. Had another medal this morning at my home course, finished with 2 bogeys for a 2 over 67. Nice little cut of .2 so back where I started at 5.0.Conditions were ideal, not a breath of wind.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice cut down to 19.1- heading in the right direction at last.  17 by the end of the season is a must.


----------



## Twin Lakes (Apr 28, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Nice cut down to 19.1- heading in the right direction at last.  17 by the end of the season is a must.
		
Click to expand...

Any move is a good move. Just take it a shot at a time :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 29, 2014)

Comp results in from last Wednesday and I came 2nd after count back with 37 points :angry:

.3 cut

HCP 17

Exact 16.9


----------



## beggsy (May 2, 2014)

Had a 0.4 cut on Wednesday back down yo 8.2


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 3, 2014)

A little bonus for me has just arrived. Comp results are in from today's stableford and CSS went up 1 so I got an unexpected 0.2 cut so back down to 7.7. :thup: I knew that birdie on the last would come in useful


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			A little bonus for me has just arrived. Comp results are in from today's stableford and CSS went up 1 so I got an unexpected 0.2 cut so back down to 7.7. :thup: I knew that birdie on the last would come in useful 

Click to expand...

wow the gap closed 0.3, an even worse day then haha. wd hawkeye


----------



## Siren (May 3, 2014)

another 0.1 today if I play like this Monday expect another 0.1 post ha ha


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2014)

Still dropping...... 4.4 now!

:whoo:

Hope Liverpool manage the league, should give LB something to smile about.....


----------



## Big-Dog (May 5, 2014)

Am I the only one hacking 17.1-17.2-17.3 at least we have a Texas scramble this coming week and at least I can stay the same.

Hot em straight .... ish


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2014)

Had a decent stab at it tonight. 1 under handicap but get the feeling CSS is going to be 68 (2 under) so not holding my breath.
Frustrating round, gave myself good birdie opportunities on 5 occassions, didnt convert one, putting a bit wobbly tonight. 
But on the bright side the weather was forecast to be shocking and it tirned out lovely. Good to be out.


----------



## Elmo (May 6, 2014)

Got my first cuts of the season on Thursday and Saturday.  Won the Thursday night medal with a gross 73 (+1) which got me a 1.0 cut.  Followed it up with a 77 on Saturday.  Now down to 6.8.


----------



## Siren (May 6, 2014)

Net 66 Yesterday has led to a nice 0.9 cut, down to 12.9 my lowest ever!


----------



## louise_a (May 6, 2014)

Siren said:



			Net 66 Yesterday has led to a nice 0.9 cut, down to 12.9 my lowest ever!
		
Click to expand...

great score! I am biding my time, don't want to peak to early


----------



## Siren (May 6, 2014)

louise_a said:



			great score! I am biding my time, don't want to peak to early 

Click to expand...

 Wasnt good enough to win unfortunately and theres plenty of time for you to come back or me for me to go back up!


----------



## GMAC88 (May 7, 2014)

Anyone fancy pairing up in a late entry?


----------



## Twire (May 7, 2014)

Had a nice little .9 cut at the weekend....... so at least I've stopped the rot.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 7, 2014)

Cheers Spammer!! 

Who am I challenging again??? I got a cut this week end, down .2 to 12.2. Previous movement was 0.1 up from 12.3. Another qualifier this weekend, after a wedding reception so probably one of those .2 coming straight back to me!


----------



## chrisd (May 7, 2014)

I played the same comp as MashleyR7 and amassed 30 points so a significant .1 addition to 10.5!!!!

No worry there for John0!


----------



## john0 (May 8, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I played the same comp as MashleyR7 and amassed 30 points so a significant .1 addition to 10.5!!!!

No worry there for John0!
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry to hear that Chris :clap:

My own handicap would be going in the same direction, but not getting chance to play many comps lately, and when I do they tend to be pairs comps.


----------



## chrisd (May 8, 2014)

john0 said:



			Very sorry to hear that Chris :clap:

My own handicap would be going in the same direction, but not getting chance to play many comps lately, and when I do they tend to be pairs comps.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the fact that I feel I'm hitting the ball really well and putting better. Still, I've just ordered my Big Bertha that I won at Kings of Distance courtesy of the brilliant guys from Callaway, and I gained 30 (straight) yards with it!

Watch out John!


----------



## john0 (May 8, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Still, I've just ordered my Big Bertha that I won at Kings of Distance courtesy of the brilliant guys from Callaway, *and I gained 30 (straight) yards with it!*

Click to expand...

Good to hear Chris, you might be able to reach the Par 3's now then :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Cheers Spammer!! 

Who am I challenging again??? I got a cut this week end, down .2 to 12.2. Previous movement was 0.1 up from 12.3. Another qualifier this weekend, after a wedding reception so probably one of those .2 coming straight back to me!
		
Click to expand...

Very well played sir... I am still waiting on Mondays result being posted to see if I am 11.5 or still 11.7, ragjng is not the word but apparently C2000 interface to the club has been down... yet Tuesdays result was posted ok...


----------



## kozmos (May 9, 2014)

Elmo said:



			Got my first cuts of the season on Thursday and Saturday.  Won the Thursday night medal with a gross 73 (+1) which got me a 1.0 cut.  Followed it up with a 77 on Saturday.  Now down to 6.8. 

Click to expand...

Good shooting fella... :thup:


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2014)

Another 0.1 on Wednesday....
Driver was decent but everything else was running on 1 cylinder!
Putter's freezing cold at the moment!
But I still feel a good score is around the corner....


----------



## Elmo (May 9, 2014)

Cheers!  I wouldn't be too concerned if I were you, when the greens at my place quicken up surely the rate of my +.1s will too!


----------



## bozza (May 11, 2014)

44 points today with a blob which annoyed me. Should be cut to around 18 depending on CSS.

Should also be the first win of the season.


----------



## tsped83 (May 12, 2014)

Garbage on Saturday, 0.1 back


----------



## GreiginFife (May 12, 2014)

Result finally posted. 0.4 cut to 11.3, finally back to 11.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 12, 2014)

The suspense is killing me waiting for the HDID email for yesterdays results. Our secretary was on holiday last week so I'm guessing he's catching up before getting round to entering yesterdays results. I'd go do it on my lunch hour if he needs help!!


----------



## IanG (May 12, 2014)

bozza said:



			44 points today with a blob which annoyed me. Should be cut to around 18 depending on CSS.

Should also be the first win of the season.
		
Click to expand...


Well done Bozza - game on


----------



## bozza (May 12, 2014)

IanG said:



			Well done Bozza - game on 

Click to expand...

Result come through and cut to 17.5, hope it keeps following that trend. 

Also the first win of the season


----------



## JT77 (May 12, 2014)

I'm currently on the up at 8.4 not getting to play much with things as they are but it's still nice to get the odd game in


----------



## bladeplayer (May 12, 2014)

bozza said:



44 points today with a blob which annoyed me. Should be cut to around 18 depending on CSS.

Should also be the first win of the season.
		
Click to expand...


You'l be popular  on here with that ha ha...

Good Shooting tho mate wont be long coming down playing like that :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 12, 2014)

Boom. 1.4 cut!! Now 10.8 meaning my loss so far is 1.6! 
Kind of glad I've not got the ESR any further down as playing of 11 I still feel I could win another comp, and I have a match tomorrow night! ha ha.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Boom. 1.4 cut!! Now 10.8 meaning my loss so far is 1.6! 
Kind of glad I've not got the ESR any further down as playing of 11 I still feel I could win another comp, and I have a match tomorrow night! ha ha.
		
Click to expand...


Well done - great start to the season - reckon it won't be long until you are single figures :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 12, 2014)

Probably a run of 0.1's back coming now! ha ha


----------



## bozza (May 12, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			You'l be popular  on here with that ha ha...

Good Shooting tho mate wont be long coming down playing like that :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Haha thanks, it's been coming for a while, just a round where it all finally clicked.


----------



## virtuocity (May 14, 2014)

Another wee cut yesterday.  One more cut then I'm a "proper man", only getting one shot a hole â„¢Richart


----------



## richart (May 14, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Another wee cut yesterday.  One more cut then I'm a "proper man", only getting one shot a hole â„¢Richart
		
Click to expand...

 Go for it Dave.:thup: You were always my exception to the rule 'big man'.


----------



## virtuocity (May 14, 2014)

Can't stop scoring 86s just now- it's been my favourite number this year.

Thinking of where my golf was this time last year (handicap 24) and where I am now (playing to 16/17 consistently now) I'm completely flabbergasted about the difference.  

The thought of then trying to drop down to 10 is really scary.  Will probably look back at my golf today and be as embarrassed about my game as I am of the 2013 version.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 14, 2014)

Good shooting, well done. A friend on mine was on 22 for ages, then one day his game just clicked into place, he won a comp and come down a few shots, he's now steady on 15 so it will happen for you one day soon.


----------



## virtuocity (May 14, 2014)

Wow- CSS went to par yesterday.  I'm now down to 18.2

You having some of that Rich?


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Wow- CSS went to par yesterday.  I'm now down to 18.2

You having some of that Rich?
		
Click to expand...

Well done :thup: I've got some work to do, hopefully you'll Plato now for a while so I can come tumbling down further :ears:


----------



## virtuocity (May 14, 2014)

Fish said:



			Well done :thup: I've got some work to do, hopefully you'll Plato now for a while so I can come tumbling down further :ears:
		
Click to expand...

You were scoring well at the start of the year though, were you not?  Sure you'll be charging down soon.


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			You were scoring well at the start of the year though, were you not?  Sure you'll be charging down soon.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was, moving club at the last minute wasn't the best thing to do but needs must, getting around the new course better all the time so its coming along, just did 9 hole for 21 points this afternoon, there's a couple of holes which are just pigs for me at the minute :angry:


----------



## richart (May 14, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Wow- CSS went to par yesterday.  I'm now down to 18.2

You having some of that Rich?
		
Click to expand...

 :thup: I expect next time we play you will be giving me shots.


----------



## virtuocity (May 14, 2014)

richart said:



			:thup: I expect next time we play you will be giving me shots.

Click to expand...

See you in 2025!


----------



## mcbroon (May 14, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Wow- CSS went to par yesterday.  I'm now down to 18.2

You having some of that Rich?
		
Click to expand...

Well done Dave. Moving in the right direction :thup:

Just in from the medal - 76, 2 under h/c and CSS looks like it'll be the usual 70. Should be down to 7.5. 

Soooooooo close!


----------



## mcbroon (May 15, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Well done Dave. Moving in the right direction :thup:

Just in from the medal - 76, 2 under h/c and CSS looks like it'll be the usual 70. Should be down to 7.5. 

Soooooooo close!
		
Click to expand...

Cut confirmed - 7.5.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 16, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Wow- CSS went to par yesterday.  I'm now down to 18.2

You having some of that Rich?
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Well done :thup: I've got some work to do, hopefully you'll Plato now for a while so I can come tumbling down further :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I'm the only one going the wrong way and have some catching up to do. Well done. 

(I'm sure there's a good score around the corner - just not sure I can see where the flipping corner is yet)


----------



## Fish (May 16, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			Looks like I'm the only one going the wrong way and have some catching up to do. Well done. 

(I'm sure there's a good score around the corner - just not sure I can see where the flipping corner is yet)
		
Click to expand...

I'm still settling in at my new course, some of the doglegs off the tee are still catching me out and anything short of the greens catch the many bunkers, but its getting better each time I play, just got 2 holes that have become my Nemesis's, need to 'positive think them' :smirk:


----------



## bozza (May 19, 2014)

Another top 3 finish for me yesterday and another cut and down to 17.2.


----------



## virtuocity (May 20, 2014)

Confirmed down at 15.5.

Hopefully manage to squeeze it down to 13 by the end of the year.  I'd be chuffed with that.


----------



## virtuocity (May 20, 2014)

Just played the sweep...

3-stabbed a total of 5 times :angry:

2 double bogeys on par 3s 

Double up the last 

A case of what-could-have-been.....

Mini cut to 15.2.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Just played the sweep...

3-stabbed a total of 5 times :angry:

2 double bogeys on par 3s 

Double up the last 

A case of what-could-have-been.....

Mini cut to 15.2.
		
Click to expand...

'Sweep', is that a club qualifying round Dave?


----------



## virtuocity (May 20, 2014)

Yeah, like a midweek 'medal' round- handicap qualifying but no prizes other than the 'sweep' money (Â£1 per person).


----------



## virtuocity (May 21, 2014)

Rule 23- down to 13.4


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Rule 23- down to 13.4 

Click to expand...

Tell you what Dave, that's pretty impressive progress - good on you!


----------



## virtuocity (May 21, 2014)

Thanks- It's pretty much been the 'virtuocity thread' for a week- I'll not be back for a while I reckon!!!


----------



## tsped83 (May 21, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Thanks- It's pretty much been the 'virtuocity thread' for a week- I'll not be back for a while I reckon!!!
		
Click to expand...

Awesome fella! Well done. Good to see! 

You will be my inspiration for Saturday's medal!


----------



## mcbroon (May 21, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Rule 23- down to 13.4 

Click to expand...

You're absolutely on one! Brilliant mate, well done :thup:


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 21, 2014)

Good performance in the stableford comp this weekend (45 points) and I'm down to 16.8.


----------



## bozza (May 21, 2014)

Seems as though I'm back up to 17.5, when the results were first put up for Sundays comp CSS was 35 points and I shot 36 points but just looked and CSS has been changed to 36 points so no cut of 0.3


----------



## kozmos (May 21, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Rule 23- down to 13.4 

Click to expand...

Great start to the season fella... good on ya!!


----------



## Stuey01 (May 24, 2014)

14.9 > 12.7 today  1.2 cut then an ESR of 1. Miserable soaking wet horrible conditions too.
Happy.


----------



## evahakool (May 25, 2014)

Down to 16.7 lowest I've been,also won comp. with 39 points, so well pleased.


----------



## tsped83 (May 26, 2014)

First cut of the year! 17.3


----------



## Big-Dog (May 26, 2014)

I played this week end and got cut from 17.3 to 17 but was on a two day comp and not good second day so may get it back. I started season on 17. something as 18 was winter handicap. Just need to sort out the short game and hey presto numbers will fall.

Great to have so many getting cut really really motivational.

Hit em straight ...ish


----------



## Big-Dog (May 26, 2014)

Yes just got notification cut to 17 then second day .1 back so now exact 17.1.

Up shot going the right way just frustratingly not quick enough the practise area is calling.

Hit em straight ...... ish


----------



## Big-Dog (May 26, 2014)

Evahakool,

Well done nice win and handicap going in right direction, not jealous ........ honest keep it going.

Hit em straight ......ish


----------



## evahakool (May 26, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Evahakool,

Well done nice win and handicap going in right direction, not jealous ........ honest keep it going.

Hit em straight ......ish
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, good luck with your game as well, think with our h/c we should get at least 4 pars a round so with a good bit of course management we have a good chance of getting our  h/c down even more.

Well that's the theory anyway


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 27, 2014)

After a decent round at the weekend I finally have a cut from the Hotchkin 0.8 so down to 9.8


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 27, 2014)

I cant get out the buffer at the moment, a static round for me at the weekend still 10.8. 


ChrisD must be up to 18 by now....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2014)

0.8 cut for Saturday so went from 11.7 to 10.9 and 0.1 back yesterday so now officially 11.0


----------



## Slicer30 (May 27, 2014)

After 12 straight 0.1's I finally have put together a round worthy of a cut.  Only 0.3, but enough to get me back to 14.4

strangely enough my last 3 cuts have come when my handicap was 14.7.  So in theory I have only 3 comps to go for my next cut


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (May 27, 2014)

Hey all,

We're a little late to the party as had to wait for holiday to be authorised however myself and 'Holey' have now joined the H4H day and have also challenged each other the to the handicap challenge.

I am starting on a sad high of 28 and he on 25.4. 

Second ever club competition on Saturday!! Bring it on!!!! 
:fore:


----------



## virtuocity (May 27, 2014)

Good luck Scoop.  Take it nice and easy.


----------



## Holey (May 27, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Good luck Scoop.  Take it nice and easy.
		
Click to expand...


Nah, try and whack the skin off the ball, don't bother lining up any putts and definitely remember to ground your club in all the bunkers


----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I cant get out the buffer at the moment, a static round for me at the weekend still 10.8. 


ChrisD must be up to 18 by now....
		
Click to expand...

Last time I looked (this morning) we are both off 10.8 not so clever given that you're half my age and playing more than Tiger Woods!!


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (May 27, 2014)

I'll be sure to do that Holey!

Oh yeah then you wake up! &#128521;


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (May 27, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Good luck Scoop.  Take it nice and easy.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! Planning on slow (but not too slow) and steady!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 31, 2014)

Captains day stableford today. 40 points with a couple of disappointing holes in there. Birdies at 7, 9 and 10 kept me smiling as 9 and 10 were magic 2s.
Should see a cut of some sort.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (May 31, 2014)

35 points for me today. But felt Luke I played well. A couple of blobs ruined me. Nm. Next time!


----------



## Big-Dog (May 31, 2014)

Just played Bogey comp was +3c and going well then I started to think about it and did end up with +1 could have been so much better. Nice to be out in the sun though. 

Anyway off on Holidays for a couple of weeks so no golf for me the rest may do me good short game again.

Hit em straight .......... ish


----------



## Big-Dog (May 31, 2014)

Just on a separate note the guys I play with said you are really comfortable with that drive !! believe me it is a tough school as well , thank you again GM and Callaway.

Have a good one ladies and gents I hope the handicap comes the way you want it to.

Hit em straight .........ish


----------



## Big-Dog (May 31, 2014)

Should be a cut of some sort 40pts !! I can feel the surgical instruments being brought out now they would remove things at our club with Hcap + at least 1 General play ha ha.

Only kidding, great score and a bit of cash for the two's as well. Nicely done, keep that up and you will be cat 1 in no time.  

Hit em straight ......ish


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 1, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Captains day stableford today. 40 points with a couple of disappointing holes in there. Birdies at 7, 9 and 10 kept me smiling as 9 and 10 were magic 2s.
Should see a cut of some sort.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a stunning round, good shooting. How much you think the cut will be? 

Looks like it's game on!! 

I played to 10 hcp Friday just gone, got a nice round in Malta of 3/4's for practice, before an Open Stableford on Thursday and board comp on Sunday. I'm feeling good  

Bring it on!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Last time I looked (this morning) we are both off 10.8 not so clever given that you're half my age and playing more than Tiger Woods!!
		
Click to expand...

Surely everyone is playing more than tiger woods at the moment ?


----------



## bozza (Jun 1, 2014)

Not confirmed yet but it will be .1 back for me today, 30 points with 4 N/R's and 4 1 point holes.

Need to sort out the pull hook I've got and the rough at our place is a joke!


----------



## Junior (Jun 1, 2014)

.6 chop for me today so now off 7.9


----------



## Elmo (Jun 2, 2014)

Not had an update on here for a while.  Had quite a good time of it recently.  3 rounds of around level par have seen me cut to 6.1!  Over the moon!


----------



## tsped83 (Jun 2, 2014)

Cut to 17.0


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 2, 2014)

0.6 cut as CSS was down 1 to 70. 
10.8...


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2014)

The impossible has happened and I've put a score together, 80 gross for 71 nett. 

CSS went up by one so a 0.6 cut to my new lowest of 8.3 and first time playing off 8.


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 2, 2014)

Crow said:



			The impossible has happened and I've put a score together, 80 gross for 71 nett. 

CSS went up by one so a 0.6 cut to my new lowest of 8.3 and first time playing off 8.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations mate :thup:

Form is temporary...


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Congratulations mate :thup:

Form is temporary...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate!

It's amazing how one good round can lift your whole season, the golfing blues have been driven away.


----------



## Fish (Jun 2, 2014)

Crow said:



			The impossible has happened and I've put a score together, 80 gross for 71 nett. 

CSS went up by one so a 0.6 cut to my new lowest of 8.3 and first time playing off 8.
		
Click to expand...

Know you've been going through a rough time so well done, goes to show if we all stick at it, you can be rewarded :thup:


----------



## Twin Lakes (Jun 2, 2014)

Crow said:



			The impossible has happened and I've put a score together, 80 gross for 71 nett. 

CSS went up by one so a 0.6 cut to my new lowest of 8.3 and first time playing off 8.
		
Click to expand...


Awesome :thup:

(I played off 8 for one comp...... It wasn't pretty)


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2014)

Fish said:



			Know you've been going through a rough time so well done, goes to show if we all stick at it, you can be rewarded :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Twin Lakes said:



			Awesome :thup:

(I played off 8 for one comp...... It wasn't pretty)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks chaps, I've got two 4BBB Invitation Day comps coming up at the weekend, Saturday at my brother's course and then Sunday him at mine. A good chance to try out the new handicap with no fear of going up!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2014)

Crow said:



			The impossible has happened and I've put a score together, 80 gross for 71 nett. 

CSS went up by one so a 0.6 cut to my new lowest of 8.3 and first time playing off 8.
		
Click to expand...

Thats great news mate

Cngrats


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 5, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			After a decent round at the weekend I finally have a cut from the Hotchkin 0.8 so down to 9.8 

Click to expand...


Cracking round that +6 around the Hotchkin is some good golf well played that man! :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2014)

Got a good cut from sat. - down to 5.0 , my lowest ever


----------



## richart (Jun 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Got a good cut from sat. - down to 5.0 , my lowest ever
		
Click to expand...

 Well done Phil. Always good to get a life time low handicap at your age.


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 12, 2014)

Another little cut after a few .1s in the bag. Now down to 16.6. 
This is looking like it could be close between us.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 12, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			0.6 cut as CSS was down 1 to 70. 
10.8...
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting. I've not played a QComp for a while. Got a medal Friday that I'm hoping to enter, but not comp this weekend. Last game I played was last week and I shot 38 of 3/4's in Malta, the course was short but the wind very testing so I was pleased with that, 2nd on countback dam it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm making this very easy for Fundy so far 

Another 0.1 for me yesterday missing the buffer by 1 shot but on the plus side at least now I am missing buffers by the odd shot with the worst score I could make on the day rather than missing by miles with the best score I could make.

I had 3 sloppy doubles in my round of +11 and it seems I have started my old habit of messing up a good round with a couple of bad shots. To add insult to injury, despite 33 points being second in division 1 (won with 34), CSS stayed at 70 so I go up 0.1 

Despite all that, after making doubles on 9&10 I really played well on the last 8 holes but just couldn't find that putt to bring me into the buffer.

At it again at 08:16 in the medal tomorrow so hopefully I'll have better news to report.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 14, 2014)

Shot 78 today in the medal. Par 70 SSS 70. I await the CSS to see what cut, might see me get a second ESR in a few weeks. 
Only 1 over on the front 9 but had a few sloppy doubles on the back.

Well happy anyway, haven't just played to my new handicap, smashed it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 15, 2014)

Help needed from CSS again. I had a shocker of a start, 7 over after 5 holes but got to the 16th just 9 over, then doubled 16 and had a quad on 17. A birdie on 18 means with my Nett double adjustments I need CSS to go up to 71.

It's difficult playing off of 8 when you drop 11 shots in 4 holes


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 15, 2014)

Played in our County Championships yesterday. Played poorly, up .1 in the first round but caught the buffer in round 2.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2014)

Another 0.1 in the week.
I'd worked out on the 17th that I needed Eagle, Birdie to make buffer so went for it from the fairway - didn't make it but parted the last.
Generally playing decently but the putts have stopped dropping for a while and I'm shipping the odd double which is killing me.
A score is close, a couple of recent +4 scores show that - just got to keep it together in the few comps I'll play in the rest of the year ( maybe 5 or 6)


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 16, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Shot 78 today in the medal. Par 70 SSS 70. I await the CSS to see what cut, might see me get a second ESR in a few weeks. 
Only 1 over on the front 9 but had a few sloppy doubles on the back.

Well happy anyway, haven't just played to my new handicap, smashed it.
		
Click to expand...

CSS was 70. I'm down from 12.7 to 10.6 
Can't quite work out why it isn't 10.4 though. I was 5 under CSS, I was thinking 3*0.3 + 2*0.2 + 1.0 ESR = 2.3 cut which would take me to 10.4.
Anyway, well happy with that.
I was 3rd in the comp, the winner had an albatross and 4 birdies, off a 17 hcapoo:


----------



## john0 (Jun 16, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			CSS was 70. I'm down from 12.7 to 10.6 
Can't quite work out why it isn't 10.4 though. I was 5 under CSS, I was thinking 3*0.3 + 2*0.2 + 1.0 ESR = 2.3 cut which would take me to 10.4.
Anyway, well happy with that.
I was 3rd in the comp, the winner had an albatross and 4 birdies, off a 17 hcapoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think the 10.6 is correct. It will be 1 x 0.3 and 4 x 0.2 giving a 1.1 cut before the ESR.


----------



## evahakool (Jun 16, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Another little cut after a few .1s in the bag. Now down to 16.6. 
This is looking like it could be close between us.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's looking a good contest,I've gone up to 16.9 after a few .1s


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jun 16, 2014)

Sadly after 2 comps this month I have not had a change. Fingers crossed for next week!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 16, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			CSS was 70. I'm down from 12.7 to 10.6 
Can't quite work out why it isn't 10.4 though. I was 5 under CSS, I was thinking 3*0.3 + 2*0.2 + 1.0 ESR = 2.3 cut which would take me to 10.4.
Anyway, well happy with that.
I was 3rd in the comp, the winner had an albatross and 4 birdies, off a 17 hcapoo:
		
Click to expand...

LOL I took on a right bandit... 6 shots in a couple of months :rofl:

Sadly I've only played 1 comp and my .2 cut in that isn't going to get me very far... Well done :thup:


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 16, 2014)

john0 said:



			I think the 10.6 is correct. It will be 1 x 0.3 and 4 x 0.2 giving a 1.1 cut before the ESR.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you are right. I forgot that cat 2 starts at 12.4, not 12


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 16, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			LOL I took on a right bandit... 6 shots in a couple of months :rofl:

Sadly I've only played 1 comp and my .2 cut in that isn't going to get me very far... Well done :thup:
		
Click to expand...

LOL. Thanks Davey.
I was due some decent results, but have exceeded expectations somewhat.  You need to start playing some comps mate.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 16, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			LOL. Thanks Davey.
I was due some decent results, but have exceeded expectations somewhat.  You need to start playing some comps mate.
		
Click to expand...

Playing a stableford Wednesday and swinging well so hopefully put a decent score up ne:


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 16, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Playing a stableford Wednesday and swinging well so hopefully put a decent score up ne:
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, play well fella


----------



## Martin70 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm up to 18.4 now after the worst round of my life Saturday - 13 points, and I still didn't come last out of our 3 it was just one of those days. I actually putted pretty well but was shocking everywhere else.


----------



## Siren (Jun 18, 2014)

up 0.1 for me back to 13.0


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 18, 2014)

Just back from a stableford comp... Hit 2 fairways, had 2 blobs on the front nine and just generally played poorly off the tee. 2 birdies and another round of excellent putting with my new flatstick helped me scrape 37 points out of a not so good round. 

This should see me down to 16.7 and slowly but surely I'm knocking it down. I've played 2 comps this season and shot 37 points in both and I'm sure I've got a 40+ points round in me.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 19, 2014)

Came 2nd in the comp with 37 points but as usual the winner had 47 points with a blob so no cut for me


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 19, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Came 2nd in the comp with 37 points but as usual the winner had 47 points with a blob so no cut for me 

Click to expand...

No cut? Why not? Did CSS go down?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 19, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			No cut? Why not? Did CSS go down?
		
Click to expand...

Went to 69... Kick in the balls not even getting a .2 cut for 37 points and 2nd place


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 19, 2014)

How does CSS work? I've just had a look back on some comp results and one comp (Only 3 entered) was won with 42 points and the other 2 players had 41 points but the CSS was 70? Not sure if they where a 3 ball 

Yet my comp yesterday had the winner with 47 points me in 2nd with 37 points then 3rd place had 34 points but the CSS went to 69?


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 19, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			How does CSS work? I've just had a look back on some comp results and one comp (Only 3 entered) was won with 42 points and the other 2 players had 41 points but the CSS was 70? Not sure if they where a 3 ball 

Yet my comp yesterday had the winner with 47 points me in 2nd with 37 points then 3rd place had 34 points but the CSS went to 69?
		
Click to expand...

It's based on what proportion of the field hit buffer or better, nowt to do with the winning score.

It's 0.3 per shot in cat 3, not 0.2.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 21, 2014)

75 net in medal today, no chance of buffer so expecting to join the 0.1 club


----------



## evahakool (Jun 21, 2014)

Up .1 to 17 after playing really poorly yesterday,better today with 4th place in comp. ( 2nd 3rd 4th had net 72) so hit buffer.

Senior Open tommorow so hoping for a good score


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 23, 2014)

Played my first qualifier of the season on Sunday.

0.1 back, up to 6.8......

Scored better when racing round on Friday for the Longest day :rofl:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 23, 2014)

up 0.1 for me up to 10.9. Our course was set up very tough yesterday for our club champs. Very long rough, tough pin placements and greens running at 11.5 on the stint. I shot 92


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 23, 2014)

confirmation that I joined the 0.1 club. so now at 17 exact


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 23, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			up 0.1 for me up to 10.9. Our course was set up very tough yesterday for our club champs. Very long rough, tough pin placements and greens running at 11.5 on the stint. I shot 92 

Click to expand...

So frustrating, went out and played the course tonight, exact same pins, same fast greens and I shoot 80!


----------



## Big-Dog (Jun 24, 2014)

Ladies and Gents 41 Pts cut from 17.2 to 16.0 dead! get in, not bad with a blob and 4, 1 pts!!! Only down side came second to a guy who will not let this drop and I mean this time next year I will still be hearing about it. Just have to win the major this week to shut him up first cut of the year over the moon only 4 shots to go now to target of 12. 

Good old Big Bertha Driver!

Bring it on.

Hit em Straight .....ish


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 24, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Ladies and Gents 41 Pts cut from 17.2 to 16.0 dead! get in, not bad with a blob and 4, 1 pts!!! Only down side came second to a guy who will not let this drop and I mean this time next year I will still be hearing about it. Just have to win the major this week to shut him up first cut of the year over the moon only 4 shots to go now to target of 12. 

Good old Big Bertha Driver!

Bring it on.

Hit em Straight .....ish
		
Click to expand...

Chunky cut- well done!


----------



## Big-Dog (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers appreciate it

Hit em straight ...... ish


----------



## kiwifrog (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't updated for months as I've been organising a move from France to England. I've only had three rounds, all of which have added 0.1 so I'm up to 12.2. I've joined Mid-Herts and will be living three minutes from the course so I'll be able to get plenty of training in. The only problem is that my EGA handicap will have to be changed to a CONGU handicap, so anything could happen. The handicap committee is going to take the average of my first three rounds to give me a CONGU handicap. Should I keep my EGA handicap for the competition, or change to the CONGU one?


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2014)

74 blows in the midweek comp today, -5 net so a little cut on its way. If SSS stays put then should be 1.0 and me down to 6.1 but wouldnt be surprised if CSS is 1 lower and hence cut at 0.8 (wont find out until the weekend as our midweek comps run all week!)

Pressures on Hawkeye


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 25, 2014)

Just played a Stableford and shot 84 for 39 points (1Blob) but I played like an absoloute DIV apart from a few great shots and although I may sound ungrateful of the gift the golfing gods have given me while having an off day I definatly left 4/5 points out there today and it should have been the big round I have been waiting for!!! 

Oh well that's 3 comps this season with scores of 37-37-39 so I must be doing something right :mmm:


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

fundy said:



			74 blows in the midweek comp today, -5 net so a little cut on its way. If SSS stays put then should be 1.0 and me down to 6.1 but wouldnt be surprised if CSS is 1 lower and hence cut at 0.8 (wont find out until the weekend as our midweek comps run all week!)

Pressures on Hawkeye 

Click to expand...

WP Steve......SLDR &. ORKA inspired cut...awesome!!!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 26, 2014)

I shot 78 yesterday and 39 points in our monthly comp so hopefully a cut coming my way to negate the 0.1 from last weekend.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 26, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Just played a Stableford and shot 84 for 39 points (1Blob) but I played like an absoloute DIV apart from a few great shots and although I may sound ungrateful of the gift the golfing gods have given me while having an off day I definatly left 4/5 points out there today and it should have been the big round I have been waiting for!!! 

Oh well that's 3 comps this season with scores of 37-37-39 so I must be doing something right :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Came joint 4th but 7th after count back :rofl:

My new HCP is 16.3


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 26, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I shot 78 yesterday and 39 points in our monthly comp so hopefully a cut coming my way to negate the 0.1 from last weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Actually got 40 points yesterday. Came third to a bloke with 42 points of 16!! Cut down 0.2 to 10.7.  My lowest so far.


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Came joint 4th but 7th after count back :rofl:

My new HCP is 16.3
		
Click to expand...

Well done!

And 37, 37, 39 is showing great potential for further cuts. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

No more comps in June so will finish the month on 11.1


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

11.3 after .3 addition this week so careering rapidly towards 12 for H4H later in the year. However a 3 hour range session the other day found the ball strike that I had mislaid for sometime - well, after dome misjudged and unneeded lessons!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 26, 2014)

Crow said:



			Well done!

And 37, 37, 39 is showing great potential for further cuts. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate and I hope so :thup:


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 27, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Came joint 4th but 7th after count back :rofl:

My new HCP is 16.3
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. 
I don't think this race is over yet, you start stringing a few scores together and it could get very close!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 27, 2014)

chrisd said:



			11.3 after .3 addition this week so careering rapidly towards 12 for H4H later in the year. However a 3 hour range session the other day found the ball strike that I had mislaid for sometime - well, after dome misjudged and unneeded lessons!
		
Click to expand...

Getting ready for your senior comps with a hcp like that  How the mighty have fallen aye! From 9.something last year no heading towards having a shot a hole by the end of the summer :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Nice one. 
I don't think this race is over yet, you start stringing a few scores together and it could get very close!
		
Click to expand...

LOL I'm not sure I will be knocking another 6 shots my HCP... Unless you plan on playing another 30+ comps this season while receiving .1's back in all of them I'd say this is over :thup:

Ill need to practice if I intend on getting down to 10-12 and I just don't seem to find the time.


----------



## richart (Jun 28, 2014)

10.9 for me.


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2014)

fundy said:



			74 blows in the midweek comp today, -5 net so a little cut on its way. If SSS stays put then should be 1.0 and me down to 6.1 but wouldnt be surprised if CSS is 1 lower and hence cut at 0.8 (wont find out until the weekend as our midweek comps run all week!)

Pressures on Hawkeye 

Click to expand...

41 points was good enough to win the comp by 1, CSS stayed at level par so the full 1.0 cut, down to 6.1 again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

fundy said:



			41 points was good enough to win the comp by 1, CSS stayed at level par so the full 1.0 cut, down to 6.1 again
		
Click to expand...


Good work mate :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 28, 2014)

fundy said:



			41 points was good enough to win the comp by 1, CSS stayed at level par so the full 1.0 cut, down to 6.1 again
		
Click to expand...

Great shooting at your level :thup:


----------



## Twin Lakes (Jun 28, 2014)

1st round of our Club Champs today. After a bad start to say the least with a 6 on the par 4 SI 17 1st, a 6 on the par 5 SI 7 2nd and a 5 on the par 3 SI 4 3rd things were going wrong.
I finished up sneaking a 0.4 cut and am in the 2nd last group out 6 shots behind the leader. I've got no chance of winning but the handicap continues to go in the right direction. Today was a good day.

All time low of 8.1. I may just get to 7 at some point.


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2014)

Good play Twin Lakes, keep it going tomorrow!

And best of luck.


----------



## Twin Lakes (Jun 28, 2014)

Crow said:



			Good play Twin Lakes, keep it going tomorrow!

And best of luck.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. We both seem to be having a good go:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 3, 2014)

Down to 13 now. Started the year at 21.1


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 4, 2014)

We had a comp off the yellows last night and I proved what I have always said that it doesn't matter what colour the tees are if you hit the ball like a knob. 1st hole, down from 229yds to 163, shank OB. 2nd hole, shanked 2nd into rough, 3rd, duffed drive into ESA. 4th, pulled drive OB, it didn't get much better - 7 points on the front nine  I managed to rally and scored 19 on the back including a blob on 17 after pulling my tee shot OB.

The most frustrating thing of all was the 8th, I hit a semi shank which clattered into a tree and buried in the long grass so I hit a provisional which as is normal I hit to about 2 feet so told my FCs not to bother looking for the first. As we're approaching the green, a "kind" player in the group behind who had seen my ball clatter into the tree and gone to look for it calls over "Are you playing a Taylormade with a blue circle?" which of course I was so had to go and play it - blob number 3 

On the plus side, I was playing with my mate and his two boys off of 2 and 4 who generally drive the ball miles. On the last 4 or 5 holes when we were all destined for 0.1 they decided to do a long drive comp on each hole for a fiver.

All I can say it wasn't the kids with the extra stiff shafts and 100+ mph swing speeds that were playing their approach shots last as I did the forum proud :swing:

Would have rather not had the 0.1 though


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Down to 13 now. Started the year at 21.1
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you were never really a 20+ handicapper, but well done all the same :smirk:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 4, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			We had a comp off the yellows last night and I proved what I have always said that it doesn't matter what colour the tees are if you hit the ball like a knob. 1st hole, down from 229yds to 163, shank OB. 2nd hole, shanked 2nd into rough, 3rd, duffed drive into ESA. 4th, pulled drive OB, it didn't get much better - 7 points on the front nine  I managed to rally and scored 19 on the back including a blob on 17 after pulling my tee shot OB.

The most frustrating thing of all was the 8th, I hit a semi shank which clattered into a tree and buried in the long grass so I hit a provisional which as is normal I hit to about 2 feet so told my FCs not to bother looking for the first. As we're approaching the green, a "kind" player in the group behind who had seen my ball clatter into the tree and gone to look for it calls over "Are you playing a Taylormade with a blue circle?" which of course I was so had to go and play it - blob number 3 

On the plus side, I was playing with my mate and his two boys off of 2 and 4 who generally drive the ball miles. On the last 4 or 5 holes when we were all destined for 0.1 they decided to do a long drive comp on each hole for a fiver.

All I can say it wasn't the kids with the extra stiff shafts and 100+ mph swing speeds that were playing their approach shots last as I did the forum proud :swing:

Would have rather not had the 0.1 though 

Click to expand...

I'm guessing your having a few problems with the shanks of late then? :rofl:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 4, 2014)

Fish said:



			Yeah but you were never really a 20+ handicapper, but well done all the same :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

True. It's down to a level where I am entering comps now. Hated it being so high.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 5, 2014)

richart said:



			10.9 for me.

Click to expand...

Oh....  game on, with me at 11.0


----------



## 2blue (Jul 5, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Down to 13 now. Started the year at 21.1
		
Click to expand...

How the hell did you ever get a +20 Handicap?......   someone not doing their job properly by the look of it.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 5, 2014)

2blue said:



			How the hell did you ever get a +20 Handicap?......   someone not doing their job properly by the look of it.

Click to expand...

He had 3 shockers when he joined his new club... I also believe he was on to win the KOK regional qualifier at Woodhall Spa which I played in but he decided to put a few bad swings in there and loose a ball or 2


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 6, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm guessing your having a few problems with the shanks of late then? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nope, just those two, not hit one in months before, didn't one yesterday, don't expect to hit another one for months. These things happen, but they are what they are, no need to dwell on them.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 6, 2014)

Up to 9(8.5) after yesterday even though I played pretty well. I shot 80 for 34 points but can account every dropped shot to complete and utter carelessness. With CSS going down (which is rare) I now get a shot on the last. Quite how I can play that well and miss the buffer is beyond me, that's golf I suppose


----------



## Twin Lakes (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm up to 8.4 and struggling. 
Having a couple of weeks off will hopefully do me good................


----------



## bozza (Jul 7, 2014)

Down to 17.4 after a soild 2 rounds in the club championship, only the last round was qualifying so only got cut 0.3

Think the handicap sec will be keeping an eye on me though as i've played pretty solid all year apart from 2 rounds really.


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2014)

A lost ball on the 17th in a spot between two holes where you'd never expect to lose one cost me two shots and I missed my buffer by one on Sunday, back to 8.5 and 9 playing.


----------



## bozza (Jul 8, 2014)

Just checked masters scoreboard and I've had another cut from the weekend, down to 16.8 now, hopefully I can keep it up.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 8, 2014)

Down to 13.0 after 41 points last week


----------



## Twin Lakes (Jul 8, 2014)

Crow said:



			A lost ball on the 17th in a spot between two holes where you'd never expect to lose one cost me two shots and I missed my buffer by one on Sunday, back to 8.5 and 9 playing. 

Click to expand...


Unlucky Crow. 
I'll be back to 9 soon I expect.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 11, 2014)

Not updated for a while but was cut to 10.7 in june another 0.1 off. Got a medal today and comp on Sunday but do not want any more cuts before Monday as I'm playing in a Kent Golf Union qualifier so need all my 11 shots to post a good score.


----------



## IanG (Jul 12, 2014)

Down to 17.1 as of today, creeping down....


----------



## bozza (Jul 12, 2014)

IanG said:



			Down to 17.1 as of today, creeping down....
		
Click to expand...

Just don't creep down any lower! Haha.


----------



## Siren (Jul 14, 2014)

down to 12.7


----------



## louise_a (Jul 14, 2014)

Siren said:



			down to 12.7
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, still only one cut in front though.


----------



## Big-Dog (Jul 16, 2014)

Well update had a 41Pts which got me cut then had a couple of rounds playing to Hcap. had a bogey comp and had +3 (so easy to be +8 but we have all had those days). Cut from 16.2 to 15.9 and then 1 shot GP so now exact 14.9 over the moon the swing is coming.

Hit em straight .........ish


----------



## Big-Dog (Jul 16, 2014)

Bozza you need to update I am now cut to 14.9 having a good season not won anything been the nearly man.

Hit em straight .......... ish


----------



## bozza (Jul 16, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Bozza you need to update I am now cut to 14.9 having a good season not won anything been the nearly man.

Hit em straight .......... ish
		
Click to expand...

Seems like you're on form!

Anychance you can slow down a bit to give me a chance! haha

I'll update my sig now.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jul 17, 2014)

Managed to get down to 4.6 but have gone up to 4.8 after the last 2 rounds. Short game and putting seem to have deserted me.


----------



## IanG (Jul 18, 2014)

bozza said:



			Just don't creep down any lower! Haha.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry , no can do - now 16.5 after last nights midweek medal. five 3's  and 2 8's  - what a funny game we play


----------



## Big-Dog (Jul 18, 2014)

It has been a long time coming but we all know it will all fall apart some time!! trying to get to 12 this year and then the holy grail single figures just need to sort the game within the game we play ......... the short game!

Hit em straight ...........ish


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 27, 2014)

Club champs this weekend. I'm trying to be pleased that I finished 14th in the scratch comp but it should have been so much better, especially today, still, at least I halted the alarming handicap rise that has been going on this year with 2 buffers and am now back to feeling like hitting the buffer is the worst score I could have shot and not the best as it has been for the last few months. There's a low one in me soon, just need to cut out the stupid stupid mistakes.


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Club champs this weekend. I'm trying to be pleased that I finished 14th in the scratch comp but it should have been so much better, especially today, still, at least I halted the alarming handicap rise that has been going on this year with 2 buffers and am now back to feeling like hitting the buffer is the worst score I could have shot and not the best as it has been for the last few months. There's a low one in me soon, just need to cut out the stupid stupid mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see things are improving Hawkeye.

Added 0.1 on friday, bit harsh as didnt find my tee shot a foot off the cut on 18 cost me from buffering, hit it ok but short game let me down. Quite a busy month ahead including club champs so plenty more 0.1 ops lol


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 27, 2014)

fundy said:



			Good to see things are improving Hawkeye.

Added 0.1 on friday, bit harsh as didnt find my tee shot a foot off the cut on 18 cost me from buffering, hit it ok but short game let me down. Quite a busy month ahead including club champs so plenty more 0.1 ops lol
		
Click to expand...

Short game did for me today as well, still, there's always next week. Got 36 holes at Mill Ride on Friday then a comp at RAGC on Sunday after working all night Saturday  so that should be fun. I need to cut out the stupid mistakes if I'm gonna catch you though.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 28, 2014)

Played a nice 9 hole medal tonight on a whim. Ended up with 20 points and still feel like I did myself.
Straight left off the 1st tee into the rough on another hole had me wondering what I had ahead for the next 8 holes, managed a 'good' 5.
Frustration came through realtively short (<7ft) birdie putts on 3, 4 and 8 and a missed eagle putt on 7.

After bogey, bogey start felt like something clicked. Nice wee format the 9 hole late night medal. Might play again next week.
Hopefully see a wee cut to 10.9 as well.


----------



## Siren (Jul 29, 2014)

0.1 from the weekend reporting in!

12.8 now


----------



## louise_a (Jul 29, 2014)

0.1s, from both Sunday and Monday  13.2 now.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 30, 2014)

7.6 now Mike , ta , on a bad bad run at the mo


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2014)

As expected cut 0.2 (CSS 68 Par 35 for the 9 holes) 10.9, back in the right direction.


----------



## kozmos (Jul 30, 2014)

40 points in the midweek should see me back to 8.0 for july... shot 2 pbs last week 73 & 71 plus half a dozen 74 & 75s throughout july, just non qualifiers it's coming tho....


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2014)

kozmos said:



			40 points in the midweek should see me back to 8.0 for july... shot 2 pbs last week 73 & 71 plus half a dozen 74 & 75s throughout july, just non qualifiers it's coming tho....
		
Click to expand...

 Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 31, 2014)

After a stale 2 months I can now say I have a cut under my belt. Now at 18.2.


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2014)

we getting an end of mth update Hawkeye?


----------



## cookelad (Jul 31, 2014)

fundy said:



			we getting an end of mth update Hawkeye?
		
Click to expand...

I hope not!!!!!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 31, 2014)

a little 0.3 cut today so down to 12.9 just 0.1 behind Siren now.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 31, 2014)

Up to 7.0 now.

Until Saturday when it will be 7.1........


----------



## Slicer30 (Aug 1, 2014)

Had my biggest cut of the season recently which gets me back to 13.8.  1 cut away from my all time low of 13.5.


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2014)

Finished July on 6.3


----------



## kozmos (Aug 1, 2014)

richart said:



			Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
		
Click to expand...

edit: make that 8.2 css was down so only dropped .6 :angry: and ended up 3rd as two 41 pointers came through the pro shop letterbox late on wednesday night :mmm:
On a brighter note shot another 2 over gross this morning, whilst dropping 4 shots in the last 4 holes :thup: non qualifier but good for the confidence....


----------



## Break90 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ended July on 14.5

started august yesterday with 32 points so probably 14.6 already.......


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 4, 2014)

After an inevitible 0.1 on Saturday (horizontal rain made it hard) had another go in the twilight 9 hole medal tonight after enjoying it last week. As a result shot a +1 gross with a friatrating lip out bogey on the 9th and last hole.
If CSS stays consistent at 68 (Par 35) I should be cut 0.8  to a 3 year best 10.2. 

Ironic thing is after a +4 last week and feeling like I played well all round, I drove like a diddy tonight but scrambled brilliantly to get a score.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Big cut at the weekend and down by 2.2 to 18.6. Sets a target for Fish and but think that catching Virtuosity is beyond me.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Previous post should have read "...Fish and G_Mulligan..."


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2014)

ended july on 15.4 August is gonna be big cut month! i can feel it!


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2014)

6.2 end of july here, expect im back to 7 by end of august


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 5, 2014)

4.9 at the end of July. Struggling to recapture early season form but encouraging signs and at least the last time out was a cut...


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2014)

A 0.2 cut for me at the weekend thanks to CSS going out to 74, now at 8.3

Anybodies game between Twin Lakes and me!


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry Rooter and Wookie, had a bit of a purple patch. Down to 11.8  :whoo:


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Sorry Rooter and Wookie, had a bit of a purple patch. Down to 11.8  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Purple patch?!!!!!!!! wow, thats great shooting dude, well done!!! Single figures just around the corner at this rate! Keep it going, I will be happy to chuck my money in the pot losing to you! Bravo.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 5, 2014)

Confirmed 0.8 cut to 10.2 chuffed with that but still lost on countback to a 17 capper shooting 22pts (9 holes).
Still, 3 year low and on my way to the season target I set of in the 9's.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 6, 2014)

Does this finish the day of the HFH day?


----------



## tsped83 (Aug 6, 2014)

0.1 back, 16.8


----------



## Rooter (Aug 6, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Does this finish the day of the HFH day?
		
Click to expand...

Yup! post 1


----------



## Twire (Aug 6, 2014)

11.1 end of July

Already another 0.1 for August


----------



## Martin70 (Aug 6, 2014)

18.5 disappointing so far but it's coming I can feel it


----------



## bozza (Aug 6, 2014)

After my supplementary round yesterday got a total of 3.3 cut so down to 13.7 now.


----------



## wookie (Aug 7, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Sorry Rooter and Wookie, had a bit of a purple patch. Down to 11.8  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Simon - slow down!  

Well done mate - I hadn't been keeping an eye on this and thought when I had a mini cut to 16.2 the other week I may have still been in with a shout.  Keep it up.


----------



## Twin Lakes (Aug 7, 2014)

Crow said:



			A 0.2 cut for me at the weekend thanks to CSS going out to 74, now at 8.3

Anybodies game between Twin Lakes and me!
		
Click to expand...

Well done Crow.:thup: I'm struggling to get any golf in to be honest. The two little ones are certainly keeping me busy. Might get one in soon fingers crossed. 

I'm static at 8.4.


----------



## IanG (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks to CSS going up to 74, a wee 0.9 cut  and the Bozza chase begins  15.6 for me now.


----------



## the hammer (Aug 10, 2014)

15.1 for me.


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 10, 2014)

10.7 end of July. Sadly 10.9 now after two shockers in the club champs.


----------



## RobRob (Aug 10, 2014)

not been on the forum in a while to update things but thanks to a ESR I am now playing off 11


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2014)

0.1 back today so back up to 6.3, must learn to keep the 12s off the card


----------



## RobRob (Aug 10, 2014)

fundy said:



			0.1 back today so back up to 6.3, must learn to keep the *12s* off the card
		
Click to expand...


they can do a little damage!


----------



## Big-Dog (Aug 10, 2014)

Ended up on 15.0 for July but upto 15.1 having had a blistering front nine back nine a comedy of errors.

Hit em straight .............ish


----------



## bozza (Aug 11, 2014)

IanG said:



			Thanks to CSS going up to 74, a wee 0.9 cut  and the Bozza chase begins  15.6 for me now.
		
Click to expand...

+4 in our 36 hole comp yesterday in the rain and took a 9 on the par 4 2nd so not to disappointed even though I've got .1 back.


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 14, 2014)

A rare outing yesterday saw me get 0.1 back, unless the unthinkable happens and it goes to RO, but I'll be amazed if that happens - there was only a bit of wind.

Actually hit it well and putted no' bad but I duffed 7 (yes, seven) chip shots, including two in a row from three yards short of the 16th green. Walked off with a 7. It's definitely the part of the game that goes when you don't play.  

Still, that's 3 comp rounds for the year, so at least the h/c stays active


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 16, 2014)

A recent forum ban  has restricted me from updating my HCP progress so here it is...

I have played 3 comps...

First on the PGA which resulted in a boring 35 points with 1 blob (7)

Second on the PGA where I carded 8 pars 1 Birdie and wait for it... 3 blobs (7's) :rofl: Slow play got to me and I lost my head a little but still managed 38 points and my first win of the season. The blobs resulted from a few stray drives which where dead and buried in the jungles that line the fairway.

3rd on the Derby and after a bogey and 6 straight pars to start in very windy conditions I was halted on the 8th with a 3 putt bogie after putting my 2nd within 10ft :angry: The wind finally got to me on the back 9 and my distance control with pitches was non existent so I ended the day with 38 points which wasn't bad but after 22 on the front I wanted a little more.

I also recently went back to the course where I started playing the game (Pype Hayes) and managed to shoot a 77 but with the course only measuring 5600 yards (Par 70) I'm not getting over excited.

Overall I am playing well and my Driver has been performing very well but my putting has been the best it ever has and it's been that way since I put the Odyssey No.7 in the bag.

I'm now off 15.9 so it's very doubtful that I will catch Stu with the winter on its way... I still hope to hit the 14. Something's though.


----------



## bozza (Aug 17, 2014)

Another iffy round today in a brutal wind which means another .1 back. 

Also the 2 bad rounds in last Sundays comp means I'm up to 14.0


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 17, 2014)

Cut on Saturday back to where I started the year, 6.7.

Had forgotten what a cut feels like!


----------



## Crow (Aug 17, 2014)

Club Championships today, over the two rounds I hit three tee shots OB and had a penalty drop frm a hazard, add to that some iffy putting and it's no surprise I got two 0.1s back.

Now off 8.5


----------



## Siren (Aug 18, 2014)

Small cut to 12.5, I cant for the life of me think why though. I had 38 points last week in a society game but the cards never go in so im a little stumped at the moment.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a great weekend. Shot 81 for 44 stableford points. Cut 2.4 to 14.5 plus an ESR of 2 shots to take me to 12.5

:whoo:


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 19, 2014)

Can someone direct me to the page to donate my Â£10?! No way I am winning my competition!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm still bouncing around on 5.1 ... running out of qualifiers (and patience) before HFH.

Scratch Open next weekend though so CSS is usually a touch above, two level net's should get a small cut. Finger's crossed!


----------



## cookelad (Aug 19, 2014)

Think I'm only going to win my match due to the lack of qualifiers between now and HFH day meaning there aren't enough 0.1s available!


----------



## Twin Lakes (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm back to 9 (8.5)


----------



## rickg (Aug 21, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Can someone direct me to the page to donate my Â£10?! No way I am winning my competition!
		
Click to expand...

The link is in my signature, or if you have signatures turned off...here.... :thup:

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2014


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 21, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I had a great weekend. Shot 81 for 44 stableford points. Cut 2.4 to 14.5 plus an ESR of 2 shots to take me to 12.5

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well done buddy that's a great result.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Aug 22, 2014)

My nightmare 2nd half of the season continues, up to 5.2 now


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 24, 2014)

Another 38 points today (84 strokes) and the same old story of my season... A decent round with 3 birdies but two 7's on par 4's killed my chances of a big cut, in my defence we where rushing to finish the round and played the 17th/18th in the dark but the four 3 putts where in excusable. Still feels like another missed chance of a big score and a big cut. I'll update HCP when the final results are in.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 25, 2014)

Managed to get down to 4.8 after our Scratch Open


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 26, 2014)

rickg said:



			The link is in my signature, or if you have signatures turned off...here.... :thup:

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2014

Click to expand...

Perfect...I have made my Â£10 donation for losing!


----------



## rickg (Aug 26, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Perfect...I have made my Â£10 donation for losing!
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky mate......but well done for being the first to pay.....for everyone else, the comp runs up until HFH day.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 28, 2014)

Just had my results for our Dai Jones qualifier on Sunday and I'm shocked to have won it with 38 points with 22 entrants... That qualifies me for the final now and I've been cut .6 to 15.3. 3 birdies won it for me and if it wasn't for my 2 blobs and a 6 on the last I would have looked a right bandit :rofl: 

The pins where in extremely difficult spots so I presume the rest of the field struggled with that.


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice shooting DaveyBoy. I'd be well happy with 3 birdies!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 30, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Nice shooting DaveyBoy. I'd be well happy with 3 birdies!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate one was at tap in but the other two where good putts... The two blobs a 5 and a 7 killed my chances of a big cut though  I'll be happy to finish on 14/15 for the season though. 

How u finding it off 11?


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 30, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Cheers mate one was at tap in but the other two where good putts... The two blobs a 5 and a 7 killed my chances of a big cut though  I'll be happy to finish on 14/15 for the season though. 

How u finding it off 11?
		
Click to expand...

Struggling a bit at the moment to be honest. Have been playing pretty rubbish for a month or so, glimmers of great stuff but way too inconsistent.  With fewer shots to play with I'm finding it a bit unforgiving.


----------



## Siren (Sep 1, 2014)

Small cut 0.3 down to 12.3 was hoping for more but the scores were outstanding on Saturday, Category 2 for the first time which is the main thing!

1 more round to go!


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 2, 2014)

ended the month on 7.3 Mike .. Ta


----------



## Lump (Sep 3, 2014)

Got wee cut for Sundays efforts, thought I might just squeeze cat1 but not lucky this time. Down to 5.6 for August pal.


----------



## bozza (Sep 3, 2014)

Up to 14.2 after 2 shockers in the last couple of comps.


----------



## Big-Dog (Sep 4, 2014)

Gents,

Just an update been cut from 15.3- 14.4 after finishing 4th with 41pts (42 gross out and 38 gross back) been warned I am on the radar for a GP deduction. Will be trying to consolidate this week with a .3 or more cut to give me some breathing space between going back to 15 ....................... we live in hope.

Hit em straight..ish


----------



## Big-Dog (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry chaps have not been on for a while that dirty word called work but when does this finish?

Hit em straight......ish


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 8, 2014)

Back up to 6.8 after this weekend's 2 rounds. :angry:


----------



## Siren (Sep 9, 2014)

Back to 12.5 for me


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2014)

14.1 after a cut at last this season. I think this puts me ahead of leftie...


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			14.1 after a cut at last this season. I think this puts me ahead of leftie...
		
Click to expand...

 He played off 15 yesterday, so I think it does.:thup:


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Sep 12, 2014)

An update on Holey and I's challenge. He is currently down to 23. I sadly after a summer of playing off around 24 during 'friendly rounds' cant manage to hold it together in a competition and am still sadly of 28. Last competition for me before the event is tomorrow so here's praying for a miracle!! *fingers crossed*ne:


----------



## fundy (Sep 14, 2014)

73 gross 67 net in todays medal gets me down to 5.4


----------



## bozza (Sep 14, 2014)

2 comps over the weekend that I managed to play shocking on the back 9 in both has me up to 14.4 now.


----------



## IanG (Sep 14, 2014)

bozza said:



			2 comps over the weekend that I managed to play shocking on the back 9 in both has me up to 14.4 now.
		
Click to expand...

so it is game on - I had a good weekend so am at 14.4 too ....


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2014)

Well thats me done ahead of the H4H day, 0.1 back today so finish on 5.5


----------



## Crow (Sep 21, 2014)

Today's final qualifier was a bogey comp and I managed to finish 2 up, CSS had gone down one so I'm expecting a 0.2 cut to get me to 8.4, but got to wait for HDID to confirm.

I'm just a bit annoyed as I doubled the last, my second shot was more effected by the wind than I expected and caught some trees instead of going over, still, finished the season one playing shot lower than I started so that's a result.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 21, 2014)

No more qualifiers for me before the day so I finish at 6.7 - guess I'm coughing up....again!


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2014)

10.9 for me. Rubbish year.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2014)

Devastated with 12.0


----------



## Big-Dog (Sep 21, 2014)

I have another couple of qualifiers to go and hoping to get from my 15 down to 13 which will be 1 over my target for this year ......... work does seem to get in the way!!

Hit em straight..........ish

Still just let me know win loose or draw were to send the tenner to.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Devastated with 12.0
		
Click to expand...

 So are we. You do know that you can not win back to back H4H days don't you ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmmm now where do I start! So from the medal at the weekend I got cut 0.8 

Then I got hit with an ESR.

Lowest I have been for 10 years now. 7.0 Now why did I do that before the H4H day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hmmm now where do I start! So from the medal at the weekend I got cut 0.8 

Then I got hit with an ESR.

Lowest I have been for 10 years now. 7.0 Now why did I do that before the H4H day!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

wp mate  now get that sig updated


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2014)

Very well played :whoo:


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 22, 2014)

Played my last medal of the year on Saturday. Played ok-ish and made buffer, for the first time since getting down to 11.
I finish up on 11.0

Good season all in all, 16.4 to 11.0

Made all the running early on so it feels a little disappointing with some shonky play in the last 2 months, however I have exceeded my season's target by a full shot, so that's not to be sniffed at. Pretty satisfied.
Onwards and downwards to single figures next year!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 23, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hmmm now where do I start! So from the medal at the weekend I got cut 0.8 

Then I got hit with an ESR.

Lowest I have been for 10 years now. 7.0 Now why did I do that before the H4H day!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff mate, we'll played :whoo:

I've finished for the year on 6.9.

Mediocre year at best on the handicap front, incredibly good year golfing in general with H4H and Wallasey still to come :whoo:


----------



## john0 (Sep 23, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Devastated with 12.0
		
Click to expand...

Im quite happy with that as it saves me a tenner


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like I'll be paying Jim in the challenge 


Last two comps haven't been fully ratified but unless the CSS creeps up to either par or 70 in both then I finish at 5.6 

Will pay up on the day :thup:


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like I'll be paying Jim in the challenge 


Last two comps haven't been fully ratified but unless the CSS creeps up to either par or 70 in both then I finish at 5.6 

Will pay up on the day :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good to see weve both nicked back up to 6 ahead of the pairs comp next week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2014)

Got a stableford on Saturday and firmly think 11.7 on the cards so ArnoldArmChewer still in with a late shout. A small cut and he could do me


----------



## Sponge1980 (Sep 23, 2014)

No more medals left for me so I'm finished at 5.3. When is the end date for this?


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2014)

Sponge1980 said:



			No more medals left for me so I'm finished at 5.3. When is the end date for this?
		
Click to expand...

Next monday, the 29th


----------



## TheJezster (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm down to 11.9 after last weekends comp, so progressing nicely.  Think Rob Rob might have gone a little lower tho..  Still got this weekend to see if anything can happen.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2014)

5.1 with 1 qualifier left (2 if I win the first one).

Do you give up Rick? :ears:


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got a stableford on Saturday and firmly think 11.7 on the cards so ArnoldArmChewer still in with a late shout. A small cut and he could do me
		
Click to expand...

PMA working well Homer?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 24, 2014)

Right my update on this. 

H4H Handicap Challenge vs rob2 12.5.
H4H Handicap Challenge vs GreiginFife 12

H4H Handicap Start 12.3!!

20th April +0.1 = 12.4
4th May -0.2 = 12.2
12th May -1.4 = 10.8
July 14 - 0.1 = 10.7
Sep 23rd = current hcp of 10.1

Loss so far 2.2

I have one more qualifying comp this Sunday, The Presidents Prize, stableford comp. My only other club win this year was a stableford where I one with 43 points but that was off 12! So can I get another cut squeezed in? 

How are you doing rob2 & GreiginFife?


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2014)

Region3 said:



			5.1 with 1 qualifier left (2 if I win the first one).

Do you give up Rick? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Good effort Gary, good to see you're still playing well


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2014)

fundy said:



			Good effort Gary, good to see you're still playing well 

Click to expand...

Cheers Steve, although it should read "just started to" instead of "still".


----------



## 2blue (Sep 24, 2014)

richart said:



			10.9 for me. Rubbish year.
		
Click to expand...

Well!!!....... a most unexpected result Rich, update your Sig. didn't think I'd get you, though I have managed to reach an all time low at 10.8, but recent injury stood me still. Seem to have recovered pretty well considering so my target still is single figures before I'm 70 .....  have a few years to do it still ne: but they are running out. 

Lincoln Quacker, Glyn....  just what have you been drinking :cheers: mind I did see you hit a rich vein of form at Alwoodley. Very well done...  hope it holds for the Northern Lads stuffing Southern Softies  :rofl:


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 24, 2014)

No more qualifiers for me, so 7.6 it is. Very happy with that, having started the year on 7.8. However, I've only played four comps, so it's not as if I've had much chance to go up.

Still, hitting it ok on the few occasions I do get out. Hope it can continue at H4H, or at least hope I don't embarrass myself completely...


----------



## Siren (Sep 24, 2014)

One more for me but i think Louise has beaten me with a fantastic effort!


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2014)

Region3 said:



			5.1 with 1 qualifier left (2 if I win the first one).

Do you give up Rick? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Owned mate..!!! 
That's a great run you've had and you narrowly beat me by 2 whole shots......don't mind paying out for that sort of golf......seriously well done pal.......

I've got one more qualifier but think I have to shoot around 6 under gross to get anywhere near you so I'll be paying up shortly. 
Good fight this year and it swung both ways....


----------



## Sponge1980 (Sep 24, 2014)

fundy said:



			Next monday, the 29th
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 25, 2014)

Well done to my opponent Weyheyman
My Tenner will be paid on the day.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 25, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done to my opponent Weyheyman
My Tenner will be paid on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Wheyayman,sorry.


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2014)

All,
just a quick request please, when you're paying your losing H/c challenge bets, please pay the Â£10 direct to the BmyCharity site.....
This way we can claim gift aid and there will be less cash to sort out on the day.

Here's the link...just put "H/c challenge" in the comments box together with your forum name.

Thanks....:thup:

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2014


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 25, 2014)

To re cap it was Â£10 to H4H from the highest handicap? 

Hawkeye, did you keep track of it all. Are you able to post the results?


----------



## Slicer30 (Sep 25, 2014)

13.4 for me, got no comps between now and Monday. Not had an update from thehammer in a while.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 25, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			To re cap it was Â£10 to H4H from the highest handicap? 


Hawkeye, did you keep track of it all. Are you able to post the results?
		
Click to expand...

I finished 10.2 mate. Injury to my shoulder put paid to any more this year.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 26, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			I finished 10.2 mate. Injury to my shoulder put paid to any more this year.
		
Click to expand...

If I get a 0.1 back Sunday it could be a draw! Â£5 each? ha ha


----------



## Twin Lakes (Sep 26, 2014)

Crow said:



			Today's final qualifier was a bogey comp and I managed to finish 2 up, CSS had gone down one so I'm expecting a 0.2 cut to get me to 8.4, but got to wait for HDID to confirm.

I'm just a bit annoyed as I doubled the last, my second shot was more effected by the wind than I expected and caught some trees instead of going over, still, finished the season one playing shot lower than I started so that's a result.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Crow. I'd say you've had a pretty good year. One more try for me on Sunday but I'm on a run of 0.1's. Two since I joined the new club as you predicted...........


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 26, 2014)

Well not at home this weekend to play in the comp so stuck on 18.8.  Well done tsped but unfortunately I didn't provide much competition.  I will get the payment sent over in the next couple of days.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 26, 2014)

14.8 for me, just one qualifier left before the cut off I think.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 26, 2014)

Finished at 12.6. Had a gross 87 for a Nett 74. so will buffer. Could have been a cut but for the 5 lip outs


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2014)

Twin Lakes said:



			Well done Crow. I'd say you've had a pretty good year. One more try for me on Sunday but I'm on a run of 0.1's. Two since I joined the new club as you predicted...........

Click to expand...

Did I predict that? 

Hope I've not jinxed you, have a stormer on Sunday!


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 27, 2014)

Final comp of the year before H4H and it was a disaster, 0.1 takes me back to a playing handicap of 18, (17.5 exact), so I'm where I started in April.

Not sure how my opponent is doing but I'll happily put Â£10 in the pot when payday comes around tuesday


----------



## Region3 (Sep 27, 2014)

PB off the whites today for a cut to 4.7

As far as I know, that's me done for the year now.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2014)

Region3 said:



			PB off the whites today for a cut to 4.7

As far as I know, that's me done for the year now.
		
Click to expand...

 Well played Gary. Gave Rick a bit of a spanking.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 27, 2014)

Region3 said:



			PB off the whites today for a cut to 4.7

As far as I know, that's me done for the year now.
		
Click to expand...

Superb Gary. You have well and truly beat Rick :whoo:


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2014)

Region3 said:



			PB off the whites today for a cut to 4.7

As far as I know, that's me done for the year now.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, simply wow! Super chuffed for you Gary and a well deserved victory.........:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2014)

rickg said:



			Wow, simply wow! Super chuffed for you Gary and a well deserved victory.........:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Yes your right WOW well done Gaz I always knew you were better than your handicap
and Rick.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. Nice to hit a bit of form with qualifiers still going on


----------



## Crow (Sep 27, 2014)

Region3 said:



			PB off the whites today for a cut to 4.7

As far as I know, that's me done for the year now.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Gary, but not knowing what your handicap was, or what the CSS was, tell us what your gross score was and stop being so modest! :clap:


----------



## Siren (Sep 27, 2014)

11.6 if im right after today


----------



## bozza (Sep 28, 2014)

That will be me off 14.5 after an absolute shocker today!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2014)

Managed a last wee cut of 0.1 yesterday to finish at 5.0.

Not sure how you've done, peter? Let me know!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 28, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			If I get a 0.1 back Sunday it could be a draw! Â£5 each? ha ha
		
Click to expand...

See I said it didnt I, 0.1 back to day my loss is 2.1


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 28, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			See I said it didnt I, 0.1 back to day my loss is 2.1
		
Click to expand...

So we both finished 10.2? What were the odds?


----------



## evahakool (Sep 28, 2014)

After a good cut to 16.6 in May I was confident of having a good season, but never worked out that way and probebly had my worst season ending on 17.7.

So well done Andy on your "win" and Â£10 will be donated tomorrow .


----------



## Lump (Sep 28, 2014)

Imurg said:



			No more qualifiers for me before the day so I finish at 6.7 - guess I'm coughing up....again!
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky pal. Been a good year for me game wise. Plenty if qualifiers left for me, hoping to hit the 4's before the year is out.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Crow said:



			Nice one Gary, but not knowing what your handicap was, or what the CSS was, tell us what your gross score was and stop being so modest! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

It was a gross 72, level par. 3 birdies, a bogey and a double which was the result of a stupid decision which no doubt I won't have learnt from


----------



## louise_a (Sep 29, 2014)

Siren said:



			11.6 if im right after today
		
Click to expand...

Were you right, if so a great final surge, I got to 11.7 but a couple of 0.1s have left me at 11.9.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 29, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I've finished for the year on 6.9.
		
Click to expand...

Gona be close , played twice at weekend 40pts on Sat , 39 pts on Sun ..

I was 7.2 at start of weekend , before you fret too much results for either day are not up yet , with the mad css in out gaf i could be cut .2/.4/ or .6 

css is normally 38 pts at our place but can go to 39 ,, im hoping it is 38 both days and i go to 6.6 but i doubt it ..


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 29, 2014)

Played well yesterday and got another cut. Have ended our year at 15 from 21.8.:clap::cheers::whoo:


----------



## fenwayrich (Sep 29, 2014)

I have finished at 11.4, disappointingly only 0.6 lower than where I started.


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 29, 2014)

Consistently buffering. 16.8


----------



## Break90 (Sep 29, 2014)

Buffers for me in September, so finished on 14.5


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 29, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Gona be close , played twice at weekend 40pts on Sat , 39 pts on Sun ..

I was 7.2 at start of weekend , before you fret too much results for either day are not up yet , with the mad css in out gaf i could be cut .2/.4/ or .6 

css is normally 38 pts at our place but can go to 39 ,, im hoping it is 38 both days and i go to 6.6 but i doubt it ..
		
Click to expand...

just been on golf net ,CSS was 38 both days so down to 6.6 .. happy days .. next stop 6.4 or below


----------



## Siren (Sep 29, 2014)

Gutted the CSS was the loweest its been all year so only a 0.5 cut to 12.0.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 29, 2014)

Very unlucky, its been a good tussle. Single figures for us both next year!


----------



## Siren (Sep 29, 2014)

Been a fun competition, lets hope your right and congratulations on a fantastic year Louise!


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 30, 2014)

Donation made, season ended 17.5.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 30, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			See I said it didnt I, 0.1 back to day my loss is 2.1
		
Click to expand...

Â£5 each we on for or do we both go a tenner as technically no one won...?


----------



## Siren (Sep 30, 2014)

Happiest tenner I have spent in my life, all paid up :thup:


----------



## G_Mulligan (Sep 30, 2014)

buffer last week and a nice cut this week to 24.1 but too little too late


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Sep 30, 2014)

Would it be possible to post a full list of the final results? 

I finished on 12.6 after getting 0.1 back on Sunday.


----------



## IanG (Sep 30, 2014)

bozza said:



			That will be me off 14.5 after an absolute shocker today!
		
Click to expand...

Results of an away comp on Saturday haven't come through to adjust my handicap yet, but unless I'm mistaken I'll be missing the buffer by one stroke so I'll be going up 0.1 to 14.5. So looks like an honourable draw bozza. Â£5 each to H4H then ?


----------



## Leftie (Sep 30, 2014)

Finished on 14.6.

Trouble is, I can't remember who the 2 Forumers were that I challenged.  It's an age thing apparently.


----------



## bozza (Sep 30, 2014)

IanG said:



			Results of an away comp on Saturday haven't come through to adjust my handicap yet, but unless I'm mistaken I'll be missing the buffer by one stroke so I'll be going up 0.1 to 14.5. So looks like an honourable draw bozza. Â£5 each to H4H then ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's fine with me, I'll get my Â£5 paid this week.


----------



## IanG (Sep 30, 2014)

Question - do I just donate via the H4H generic webpage or is there another route where you're collecting donations specific to this GM forum activity ??  Sorry if it buried somewhere in the 21 pages above.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 30, 2014)

If you find a post of Rick's, the link is in his signature.


----------



## IanG (Sep 30, 2014)

Region3 said:



			If you find a post of Rick's, the link is in his signature.
		
Click to expand...


thanks, payment made. 

Link is 

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2014

if anyone else is looking for it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 30, 2014)

Â£10 paid. Didn't lose my handicap challenge, but I didn't win it either.
Great idea whoever came up with it and hope we do it again for next year.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 30, 2014)

Ah!  Found them in the end.

Twire and Kellfire.

How did you finish lads?  (Not that it makes any difference as I'll be donating anyway).


----------



## Twin Lakes (Sep 30, 2014)

Well done Crow. It was close for a while. It's a fantastic cause and my Â£10 donation has been made.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Sep 30, 2014)

Donation made. Well done for organising this.


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2014)

Twin Lakes said:



			Well done Crow. It was close for a while. It's a fantastic cause and my Â£10 donation has been made.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Twin Lakes, it was close all the way and I just got lucky in the last qualifier, as anybody who saw me play at the weekend will know, there's no way I should be off single figures.

(Now I know why there's a two year waiting list to play me for money)


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 30, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			buffer last week and a nice cut this week to 24.1 but too little too late
		
Click to expand...

I finished  at 18.9 so I ended up lower than g_mulligan above; I think I'm lower than fish; but was spanked by virtuocity. My tenner donation in process...

A good cause served well...


----------



## Twire (Oct 1, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Ah!  Found them in the end.

Twire and Kellfire.

How did you finish lads?  (Not that it makes any difference as I'll be donating anyway). 

Click to expand...

11.5 for me Leftie


----------



## Leftie (Oct 1, 2014)

Well done mate.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 1, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Well done mate.
		
Click to expand...

14.1 with one qualifier remaining. Unlucky mate, I only had two cuts all year but one of them was a biggie.


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2014)

Could everyone post their final handicap on here, so Hawkeye can do the final results. It is your handicap on the 29 September, H4H day at North Hants.

Mine was 10.9


----------



## fundy (Oct 1, 2014)

richart said:



			Could everyone post their final handicap on here, so Hawkeye can do the final results. It is your handicap on the 29 September, H4H day at North Hants.

Mine was 10.9
		
Click to expand...

5.5


----------



## rickg (Oct 1, 2014)

7.2 for me...

If someone can post the latest list of challengers, I can work out an estimate of what this great idea will raise.
Thanks


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2014)

18.5 for moi


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2014)

20.8


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 1, 2014)

12.6


----------



## Lump (Oct 1, 2014)

5.0


----------



## Break90 (Oct 1, 2014)

14.5 for me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2014)

5.7 and paid my tenner :thup:


----------



## Sponge1980 (Oct 1, 2014)

5.3


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2014)

5.0


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 1, 2014)

17.5, challenged by el bandito, paid regardless due to a poor season on the course


----------



## fenwayrich (Oct 1, 2014)

11.4


----------



## Leftie (Oct 1, 2014)

14.6 for me against :-

Kellfire 14.1 and 

Twire 11.5

Â£20 soon winging it's way to H4H :thup:

Still, I'm sure that the two above mentioned gentlemen will feel sorry for an old frat like me, and make me feel better by donating their Â£10 as well.


----------



## Crow (Oct 1, 2014)

8.4


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2014)

6.7...


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 1, 2014)

6.6   please Mike


----------



## Region3 (Oct 1, 2014)

4.7


----------



## bozza (Oct 1, 2014)

14.5


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 1, 2014)

10.2 paid my dues.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 1, 2014)

7.0 and officially the worst 7 handicap ever


----------



## Region3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			7.0 and officially the worst 7 handicap ever 

Click to expand...

Hang in there. I thought I was the worst 7 ever 6 months ago


----------



## kozmos (Oct 2, 2014)

8.8 on Monday 7.1 this morning


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2014)

9.9. I owe somebody a tenner!


----------



## Twin Lakes (Oct 2, 2014)

8.8


----------



## john0 (Oct 2, 2014)

9.8 for me......I almost feel guilty taking money from a pensioner!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2014)

6.5 Â£10 paid to charity site


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Oct 3, 2014)

Is it over? Where do I pay? 

Well done Stu and even though I managed to knock 2 shots off my HCP I was never going to get down to 11 with the amount of comps ive entered this season.

Well done :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 3, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Is it over? Where do I pay? 



Well done :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes .... 



IanG said:



			thanks, payment made. 

Link is 

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2014

if anyone else is looking for it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 3, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			6.6   please Mike
		
Click to expand...

We'll played mate, beat me as I finished 6.9.

Will pay the tenner on the charity site.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 3, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			We'll played mate, beat me as I finished 6.9.

Will pay the tenner on the charity site.
		
Click to expand...

Just lucky the last weekend mate nothing more , lost .6 between Sat & Sun .. Aim is try get down more now before end of month


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			5.0
		
Click to expand...

5.7 for me.

Well done Karen.:thup:

Well one of us got to Cat1, and one knocked on the door. Made up you did and still a good golf year for us both.

Alternatively, in a muttlee style voice:-

Reshin, beshin, beaten by a girl. Medal, medal, medal - knew I should have played matchplay.:whoo:


I'll pay over the weekend.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 3, 2014)

Good effort though pete! Cat 1 just round the corner for you.... While I'm trying to hang in there!

:whoo:


----------



## JT77 (Oct 3, 2014)

Finished at 8.5 cookelad how'd you go?


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 4, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Is it over? Where do I pay? 

Well done Stu and even though I managed to knock 2 shots off my HCP I was never going to get down to 11 with the amount of comps ive entered this season.

Well done :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Davey.  I'm all done on 11.0.
I reckon if you had played a few more comps it would have been a lot closer.  From the sound of some of the scores you've mentioned on here, I'm not playing matchplay against you for money off 15!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 4, 2014)

Paid my tenner guys.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2014)

Â£20 paid. Losing by 0.1 to an injured golfer seems harsh.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 5, 2014)

13.6

Lightbulb moment in May led to cut after cut.  Back injury in July really gubbed my golf and have been fighting for form ever since.

Still have no short game.


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			5.7 and paid my tenner :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You need to update your sig, mate 

7.6 for me.


----------



## bozza (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone know what BigDog finished on? 

Last I saw was 14.9, just that if he has beat me i'll pay Â£15 for loosing to him and me and IanG finishing in a tie.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2014)

Â£20 paid. Losing by 0.1 to an injured golfer seems harsh.
		
Click to expand...

Not as harsh as being injured & losing to the 'Southern Softies'  though I must say you are a very welcoming & friendly crowd....  many thanks for an excellent few days....  &......  see you next year  :cheers:


----------



## Big-Dog (Oct 7, 2014)

Finished on 14.3 after a 69 Nett at weekend with 8 yes 8 three putts which is normally the strongest part of my game but then to rub salt in my wounds 66 won with 2 x 67 second and third. over the moon that I managed to get to 14 but wanted really to get to 12, never mind always next year.

hit em straight .....ish


----------



## bozza (Oct 7, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Finished on 14.3 after a 69 Nett at weekend with 8 yes 8 three putts which is normally the strongest part of my game but then to rub salt in my wounds 66 won with 2 x 67 second and third. over the moon that I managed to get to 14 but wanted really to get to 12, never mind always next year.

hit em straight .....ish
		
Click to expand...

Was that this weekend you got cut?


----------



## Big-Dog (Oct 7, 2014)

bozza said:



			Was that this weekend you got cut?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but it was our last qualifier I had been done previous to 14.6.

Hit em straight ..........ish


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Yes but it was our last qualifier I had been done previous to 14.6.

Hit em straight ..........ish
		
Click to expand...

Still looking like Bozza might of got it :clap:


----------



## bozza (Oct 7, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Yes but it was our last qualifier I had been done previous to 14.6.

Hit em straight ..........ish
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I just beat you by .1 then as it was your h/c on the day of the H4H which was last Monday and I was on 14.5

Unlucky but well done on and I've enjoyed it.


----------



## bozza (Oct 7, 2014)

2blue said:



			Still looking like Bozza might of got it :clap:
		
Click to expand...

It's about the only thing I can win at the minute! Haha.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Yes but it was our last qualifier I had been done previous to 14.6.

Hit em straight ..........ish
		
Click to expand...




bozza said:



			Looks like I just beat you by .1 then as it was your h/c on the day of the H4H which was last Monday and I was on 14.5

Unlucky but well done on and I've enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Aye it's a bit of a bu$$er....  but you've been *Bozza'd*:ears:


----------



## Big-Dog (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh well there you go really enjoyed this year and put me down for next year Bozza I is coming for you.

Presume you drop your tenner to H4H ?

Hit em Straight ........... ish


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Presume you drop your tenner to H4H ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please at the link in my sig and here below

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2014


----------



## Junior (Oct 8, 2014)

@beggsy, what did u end up on mate??? 8.7 for me.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 8, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Presume you drop your tenner to H4H ?
		
Click to expand...

& you'd better 'cos nowt gets past this 'dog-botherer' 



rickg said:



			Yes please at the link in my sig and here below

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2014

Click to expand...

Haha.... will leave you to explain Rick


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 9, 2014)

Break90 said:



			14.5 for me
		
Click to expand...

14.8 for me........barely hit a fairway all year.......15 consecutive 0.1's then I find some form with just one qualifier before the big day, since when I have played to a steady 9 grrrrrrrrr!

Donation being made next few minutes - well done to all.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 13, 2014)

Beaten by Lincoln Quaker on the last week :rofl:  

Well played Glyn :clap:

Just paid the Â£10 :thup:


----------



## Andy808 (Oct 18, 2014)

evahakool said:



			After a good cut to 16.6 in May I was confident of having a good season, but never worked out that way and probebly had my worst season ending on 17.7.

So well done Andy on your "win" and Â£10 will be donated tomorrow .
		
Click to expand...


I had a steady season but never really got going other than a quick dip into the high 16s then crept back up to 17.1 to finish before H4H day. 
Last medal round with a partially dislocated shoulder (only found out yesterday after it popped all the way back in) and a sore leg from coming off my bike two days before and got a cut to 16.5.
Funny old game but the fluid, easy going, rhythmic swing I had to use to be able to play is really starting to work for me now. 

Looking forward to next seasons H4H challenge and to see who takes me on. 

Thank you again evahakool for the contest it's been fun and close all season.


----------

